# News - Killerspiele: Polizei Hessen: "Die Welt wird nicht ärmer, wenn es keine Killerspiele mehr gibt."



## System (19. März 2009)

*News - Killerspiele: Polizei Hessen: "Die Welt wird nicht ärmer, wenn es keine Killerspiele mehr gibt."*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,679281


----------



## VileThings (19. März 2009)

Tja, so schafft man sich Sympathien bei den Alten und Antipathien bei den Jungen


----------



## Hatuja (19. März 2009)

"Es könne aber ebenso wenig ausgeschlossen werden, dass Killerspiele keine Mitschuld tragen. Wenn eine Chance bestünde, eine Mitursache auszuschließen, müsse das geschehen."

LOOOL!! Ok, dann müssen sie aber auch alle Filme und Serien verbieten, in denen Gewalt in irgendeiner Form vorkommt, egal ob die Zeichentrickserie in der Monster in Bälle gesperrt und zu verbitterten und brutalen Kämpfen gezwungen werden. Nicht vergessen, auch alle Musik, Bücher, Zeitschriften und Comics zu verbieten, denn da kommt auch ab und an mal Gewalt vor.

Natürlich müssen dann auch Schulen und Eltern verboten werden, ebenso Freundschaften und Liebe, denn die könnten auch eine "Mitursache" sein.
Und sie müssen auch das Leben generell verbieten, denn das der Typ am Leben war, war ja doch eine "Mitursache".


----------



## Rabowke (19. März 2009)

*x*

Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt euer Problem nicht. Das geht jetzt in Richtung Computec bzw. PCGames im Allgemeinen.

Solange es keine definitive Aussage über Spiele gibt, also welche Spiele unter den Begriff "Killerspiele" zu verstehen sind, hat der gute Mann in meinen Augen Recht.

Spiele wie z.B. Manhunt I & II braucht kein Mensch.

Wenn er hingegen Spiele wie Counter-Strike, Crysis etc. meint, DANN (!) kann man sich mit solchen Aussagen beschäftigen.

Da ihr selber schreibt, dass er keine Spiele nennt, ist das von beiden Seiten nur heiße Luft.


----------



## Bullet-07 (19. März 2009)

und polizeitautos tragen zur umweltverschmutzung bei..also abschaffen..


----------



## Arsos (19. März 2009)

Genauso wird ein Radfahrer sagen, das die Welt nicht ärmer wird, wenn man Autos abschafft. Ist eben immer eine Frage der Perspektive


----------



## Memphis11 (19. März 2009)

*AW:*

Die Welt wird auch nicht ärmer wenn es keine Schützenvereine mehr gäbe, da wo junge Menschen das reale schießen lernen.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Rabowke am 19.03.2009 09:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt euer Problem nicht. Das geht jetzt in Richtung Computec bzw. PCGames im Allgemeinen.
> 
> Solange es keine definitive Aussage über Spiele gibt, also welche Spiele unter den Begriff "Killerspiele" zu verstehen sind, hat der gute Mann in meinen Augen Recht.
> 
> ...




Naja, aber so unfundiert und unsachlich sollte man sich nicht in der Öffenltichkeit äußern, oder? Er sagt ja selbst dass es keinen Beweis dafür, aber auch keinen dagegen gibt.

Genausogut könnte ich argumentieren: Es gibt keinen Beweis dafür, dass übergewichtige Polizisten weniger dienstgeeignet sind, aber auch keinen dagegen. Das ist genauso nichtssagend.

Darüber hinaus sollte man solche Leute nicht so ernst nehmen. Wahrscheinlich wollte er auch nur ein Stück vom momentanen Aufmerksamkeits-Kuchen...


----------



## csler (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Ich finde diese Diskussion so zum ......... Es wird immer gegen etwas gewttert welches mit Sicherheit der kleinste Teil einer schuld betrifft. Werden die Eltern welche offensichtlich Ihre Elterlichen Pflichten vernachlässigt haben in die Pflicht genommen? Wird Abgeklärt in welchem masse er gemobbt wurde? Ich wurde selber schon gemobbt und weiss wie sich das anfühlt! Es ist wirklich etwas vom Schlimmsten was man erleben kann. Ich bin auch Mitglied in einem Schützenverein und Spiele "Killerspiele". Darum finde ich es einfach nur lächerlich was hier die ganze Zeit bei den Behörden dikutiert wird. Man würde besser mal etwas gegen die Sozialen Misstände, welche die Politiker offensichtlich nicht sehen wollen, unternehmen damit es nicht mer zu solchen Taten kommt. Dies ist meine Persönliche Meinung und wer  Rechtschreibfehler findet darf diese behalten


----------



## Turius (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

*schnarch*

"alte leute fraktion" hustet sich mal wieder aus...


----------



## Rabowke (19. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Memphis11 am 19.03.2009 09:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Welt wird auch nicht ärmer wenn es keine Schützenvereine mehr gäbe, da wo junge Menschen das reale schießen lernen.


Wenn das ernst gemeint ist, dann ist es aber genauso unsinnig wie die Forderung nach einem Verbot von "Killerspielen".

Schützenvereine bieten die Möglichkeit ein Hobby (!) zu betreiben, nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
Worüber man reden könnte, dass man erst ab einem gewissen Alter so einem Verein beitreten darf bzw. man über die Herausgabe von Waffen an Privatpersonen strengere Reglen definieren müsste.

Es gibt tausende Mitglieder in solchen Vereinen die ein normales Leben ohne Gewalt führen.


----------



## thor2101 (19. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Memphis11 am 19.03.2009 09:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Welt wird auch nicht ärmer wenn es keine Schützenvereine mehr gäbe, da wo junge Menschen das reale schießen lernen.



Exaktomundo! Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht!


----------



## HLP-Andy (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Rabowke am 19.03.2009 09:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Spiele wie z.B. Manhunt I & II braucht kein Mensch.


Das halte ich für eine problematische Aussage. Ich kenne das Spiel nicht, ich habs noch nie gespielt und ich kann mir aus dem was ich bisher darüber gehört hab durchaus zusammenreimen, wie dämlich es ist. Aber hat es allein deshalb keine Existenzberechtigung? Wenn man Spiele als Kunst sieht, dann darf man nicht beginnen zu selektieren. Ich persönlich finde Landschaftsmalereien auch viel interessanter, als wenn jemand Tierblut auf weiße Leinwände spritzt und das dann als Gemälde verkauft. Aber man kann hier nicht generell gewisse Kunstrichtungen verbieten, das hatten wir nämlich alles schon mal vor einigen Jahrzehnten.

Ich will dir natürlich nichts unterstellen, sondern dich nur auf eine Problematik hinweisen, die du bei dem Statement vielleicht nicht bedacht hast.


----------



## Low-Ki (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Die Welt wird nicht ärmer wenn solche Profilierungssüchtigen Vollidioten voll und ganz ignoriert werden würden.


----------



## Rabowke (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				HLP-Andy am 19.03.2009 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will dir natürlich nichts unterstellen, sondern dich nur auf eine Problematik hinweisen, die du bei dem Statement vielleicht nicht bedacht hast.


Ich nehms dir nicht übel und ich weiß was du meinst. Allerdings sehe ich immer einen Unterschied ob man passiv etwas wahrnimmt, wie z.B. Filme, Kunst etc. oder ob man tatsächlich 'selber Hand anlegt', wie eben bei Manhunt.


----------



## Memphis11 (19. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 19.03.2009 09:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Memphis11 am 19.03.2009 09:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig erkannt, sie sollte auch genau so unsinnig sein, eine unsinnige Ausage Jagt die nächste 
Das ganze Killerspiele Thema ist für mich Unsinn, das der Junge Psychisch Krank war, von dem Thema will scheinbar keiner mehr was wissen.


----------



## Malifurion (19. März 2009)

*AW:*

Dieses Thema wird wohl noch Diskussionsstoff für die nächsten Jahre werden...
Was Schützenvereine betrifft.....ich weiß nicht. Da sind die Regelungen einfach zu wackelig. Es kann doch net sein das da so nen 17 Jähriger mit Waffen ballern darf. Aber ich sehe es so: Der deutsche Staat ist da mehr oder minder Machtlos, das wissen sie auf jeden fall. Und genau deshalb wird sämtliche Schuld auf die Killerspiele geschoben, da es der einfachste Weg ist, der Öffentlichkeit eine Lösung gegen das "Amoklauf-Problem" zu bieten. Was dann die wenigsten wissen ist, dass eigentlich nichts gelöst wurde. Die Politiker hacken solange auf VIdeospielen herum bis nichts mehr geht. Die Probleme bei der Wurzel zu packen, kommt diesen garnicht in den Sinn. Ich frag mich nur was dann wieder debattiert wird, wenn der nächste Amoklauf kommt. Der hier war nicht der Letzte.
Was auch immer passiert, die Politiker suchen immer den einfachsten Weg, einen Weg der "angeblich" der Beste und Sinnvollste ist, darüber hinaus auch noch Sympatie für ihre Wahlkampanien zu sammeln. Alles ein abgekartertes "Killerspiel" seitens der Politiker.

Mali


----------



## anjuna80 (19. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Hatuja am 19.03.2009 09:28 schrieb:
			
		

> "Es könne aber ebenso wenig ausgeschlossen werden, dass Killerspiele keine Mitschuld tragen. Wenn eine Chance bestünde, eine Mitursache auszuschließen, müsse das geschehen."
> 
> LOOOL!! Ok, dann müssen sie aber auch alle Filme und Serien verbieten, in denen Gewalt in irgendeiner Form vorkommt, egal ob die Zeichentrickserie in der Monster in Bälle gesperrt und zu verbitterten und brutalen Kämpfen gezwungen werden. Nicht vergessen, auch alle Musik, Bücher, Zeitschriften und Comics zu verbieten, denn da kommt auch ab und an mal Gewalt vor.
> 
> ...



Genau so ist es.


----------



## Rabowke (19. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Malifurion am 19.03.2009 09:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann doch net sein das da so nen 17 Jähriger mit Waffen ballern darf.


Weil? Der Umgang mit Waffen wird dort, denke ich, unter Aufsicht und in einem geschlossen Bereich vorgenommen.

Bei der Bundeswehr lernt man, als Beispiel, bereits mit 16 Jahren den Umgang mit der Waffe.

Wo liegt da der Unterschied?

Ich persönlich bin für eine strengere Regelung was die Ausgabe von Waffen an Personen betrifft.


----------



## Propagandhi (19. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 19.03.2009 09:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Malifurion am 19.03.2009 09:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in der bundeswehr rumzuballern is genauso überflüssig wie sonstwo mit scharfen waffen rumzuballern. Wenn es rein um den sport geht, kann man genauso mit luftgewehren im schützenverein rumballern. Die tun weh/verletzen, aber töten nur sehr schwierig einen menschen...

zu dem beitrag, gut das die politisch nix zu sagen haben...


----------



## Wildchild666 (19. März 2009)

*AW:*

"Es gebe zwar keinen Beweis, dass die "virtuelle Killerwelt" eine Mitursache für "solch wahnsinnige Taten sein kann". Es könne aber ebenso wenig ausgeschlossen werden, dass Killerspiele keine Mitschuld tragen. Wenn eine Chance bestünde, eine Mitursache auszuschließen, müsse das geschehen."


Wieviele Millionen anderer Taten / Unfälle / Krankheiten u.s.w. mit WEIT WEIT WEIT höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit ein, bei denen offensichtlichere "Mitschuldige" nicht auch sofort verboten werden sollen? 

Einfach nur lustig, wie manche Menschen ihre mindere Weltoffenheit und Intelligenz krampfhaft zur Schau stellen nur um einem noch dümmeren Publikum gefallen zu wollen.


----------



## mindlessjack (19. März 2009)

*AW:*

nee stimmt, die welt (90 ist sogar arm.



			
				Wildchild666 am 19.03.2009 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> "Es gebe zwar keinen Beweis, dass die "virtuelle
> Einfach nur lustig, wie manche Menschen ihre mindere Weltoffenheit und Intelligenz krampfhaft zur Schau stellen nur um einem noch dümmeren Publikum gefallen zu wollen.



genau so siehts aus!


----------



## BxBender (19. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Polizei Hessen:*

"Die Welt wird nicht ärmer, wenn es keine sinnlosen Kommentare von Heini Schmidt in der Öffentlichkeit mehr gibt", beendet der genervte Leser von www.pcgames.de seinen Beitrag (und fordert hiermit den sofortigen Rücktritt von so einem geistigen Kleinhirn).


----------



## satchmo (19. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Polizei Hessen:*

Ja so ist das eben.

Die Welt wird sogr dann nicht ärmer, wenn es diesen Menschen nicht gibt.

Die Welt wird nicht ärmer wenn es mich nicht gibt.

Die Welt wird nicht ärmer wenn es keine Schützenclubs mehr gibt.

Die Welt wird nicht ärmer wenn es keine Briefmarkensammler mehr gibt. 

Die Welt wird nicht ärmer, wenn es kein Billard mehr gibt.

Diese Aussage ist so nichtssagend, dass man eigentlich nur drüber lachen kann.

Welches Hobby ist denn eigentlich unverzichtbar?


----------



## Propagandhi (19. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Polizei Hessen:*



			
				satchmo am 19.03.2009 10:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja so ist das eben.
> 
> Die Welt wird sogr dann nicht ärmer, wenn es diesen Menschen nicht gibt.
> 
> ...




sex!


----------



## satchmo (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Rabowke am 19.03.2009 09:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt euer Problem nicht. Das geht jetzt in Richtung Computec bzw. PCGames im Allgemeinen.
> 
> Solange es keine definitive Aussage über Spiele gibt, also welche Spiele unter den Begriff "Killerspiele" zu verstehen sind, hat der gute Mann in meinen Augen Recht.
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber Du willst doch nicht allen Ernstes glauben, dass er sich nur auf bereits (potentiell) indizierte, Spiele bezieht?

Auch bei diesen Games ist Deine Aussage dass sie kein Mensch bräuchte relativ anmaßend. Oder wolltes Du sagen, dass Du und viele andere diese Spiele nicht brauchen? Ich brauche Sie auch nicht, maße mir aber nicht an, darüber zu urteilen, ob andere sie konsumieren... Wer ist denn die Instanz, die urteilt, was jemand braucht oder nicht?


----------



## Worrel (19. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Polizei Hessen:*



			
				System am 19.03.2009 09:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn eine Chance bestünde, eine Mitursache auszuschließen, müsse das geschehen.


Aha.

Weitere Mitursachen, die bei Amokläufen und Gewalttaten oft genannt werden, sind soziale Vereinsamung, Versagen beim Flirten, Nachahmen vorheriger Amokläufe, Imitieren von Kinofilmhandlungen, das Umgang-mit-der-Waffe-lernen in Schützenvereinen, Identifikation mit Figuren aus Büchern ... 

... dürfen wir also als nächstes mit Aussagen wie den Folgenden rechnen?

"Die Welt wird nicht ärmer, wenn es keine Filme mit Bösewichtern mehr gibt."

"Jeder Bürger bekommt ab sofort vom Staat 5 Freunde gestellt, damit die soziale Vereinsamung wirkungsvoll bekämpft wird."

"Die Welt wird nicht ärmer, wenn es keine Berichterstattung über Amokläufer mehr gibt, die unnötig detailliert den Täters beschreibt."

"Die Welt wird nicht ärmer, wenn es keine Schützenvereine mehr gibt."

"Die Welt wird nicht ärmer, wenn es keine Bücher mehr gibt."

...

Nein, solche Statements wird es nicht geben?
Schade eigentlich, damit würde man nämlich prima erkennen, wie schwachsinnig diese Aussage ist.


----------



## der-jo (19. März 2009)

*AW:*

kennt ihr die Geschichte des ersten deutschen Amoklaufs an einer Schule? Nein?

Ich bis letzte Woche auch nicht. Damit kann man aber alle gehörig ins messer laufen lassen, die das ganze auf "moderne medien" schieben. egal ob mobbing, internet, Games, Pronos o.ä.

1964 beging der "Feuerteufel von Köln" ein Attentat auf seine ehemalige Schule.
Der Täter war bereits 42, ehemaliger Wehrmachtssoldat und psychsich angeschlagen - soviel zu den "nicht-gleichen" umständen.

Aber er lief aus Frust und angestautem Hass in seiner Schule amok, tötete gezielt Leute die er noch kannte (lehrerin die ihm das lesen beibrachte)

Der Mann lief damals mit *Flammenwerfer* und Lanze herum, verbrannte 8 Kinder bis zum Tod und erstach 2 Lehrerinnen mit der selbstgebauten Lanze.
er starb nach der Tat im Krankenhaus an einer selbst beigebrachten Vergiftung mit einem Pflanzenschutzmittel.


----------



## ShotgunJimmy (19. März 2009)

*AW:*

bla bla bla ich kann mir den ganzen rotz schon gar nicht mehr durchlesen!
ist mir aber auch egal was da steht!
ich werd jetzt mal weiter ein paar killderspiele zocken und mich dran aufgeilen!

tschö mit ö


----------



## satchmo (19. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Memphis11 am 19.03.2009 09:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ganze Killerspiele Thema ist für mich Unsinn, das der Junge Psychisch Krank war, von dem Thema will scheinbar keiner mehr was wissen.



[polemik]Natürlich nicht, weil er durch Killerspiele krank wurde[/polemik]


----------



## Approx (19. März 2009)

*AW:*

mit 16 kommt man aba noch nicht zur 
bundeswehr. höchstens mit 17 wenn man 
während der Grundwehrdienstzeit 18 wird. ^^

btt:
über dieses Thema wird man noch Jahre 
duskutieren können sowohl privat, als auch 
politisch. nur wird es die politik nie schaffen 
etwas gegen sogenannte "killerspiele" zu 
unternehmen. Aus dem einfachen Grund: das  
Wort "Killerspiel" kann nicht definiert werden 
und wird es auch nie. Könnten sie es 
definieren hätten sie schon nachdem letzten 
amoklauf ein entsprechendes gesetz 
entworfen.


----------



## Worrel (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 19.03.2009 09:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Genausogut könnte ich argumentieren: Es gibt keinen Beweis dafür, dass übergewichtige Polizisten weniger dienstgeeignet sind, aber auch keinen dagegen. Das ist genauso nichtssagend....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkForce11 (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

"Die Welt wird nicht ärmer, wenn es keine Killerspiele mehr gibt"

Dies ist finde ich eine mehr als zweifelhafte Moral.

Von hier ist es nicht mehr weit bis zur Todesstrafe 
oder anderen Dingen die in Deutschland passiert sind


----------



## Fiffi1984 (19. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Polizei Hessen:*



			
				Propagandhi am 19.03.2009 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> satchmo am 19.03.2009 10:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sex ist mehr als ein Hobby.


----------



## satchmo (19. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Polizei Hessen:*



			
				System am 19.03.2009 09:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Immer die Spiele...

Was ist eigentlich mit der *FSK 16 Serie "24"*?

In dieser Serie, wird ein Agent glorifiziert, der sich über jedes gesetz stellt und für den - im Segen der Regierung - die Menschrechte nicht gelten. 

Gewalt dient explizit der Konfliktlösung und ist zum großen Teil das einzig eingesetzte Mittel.

In den USA war sich die Bush-Regierung darüber bewusst und hat diese Serie unterstützt und befürwortet. Warum nur?

Diese Debatte ist in alle Richtungen zutiefst verlogen!


----------



## Enisra (19. März 2009)

*AW:*

die Welt mag sicher nicht ärmer sein ohne die indizierten Spiele
aber ohne solch Populistischen Aussage aber auch


Warum wird jetzt zu den Themen immer von Spieleverboten geredet
aber niemals von einem Privaten Schusswaffenverbot oder von Schützenvereinen?
Mal so rein logisch betrachtet, beide Gruppen gehen ihrem Hobby nach, aber der mit der Schusswaffe ist doch so rein logisch eine potenziellere Gefahr als die ganzen Spieler, auch wenn beide nie im Leben die Waffe auf einen Menschen richten würden
Zumal was lernt man den in Spielen groß? Das dollste war da irgendwie der Satz, das man in GTA ja Autos anhält um zu flüchten
ja ne, wenn ich keinen Fluchtwagen dastehen hab und schnell weg muss, mit was soll ich denn sonst fliehen? Dem Bus, Zug, Straßenbahn? Also dann muss auch der Tatort weg, denn ich bin mir sicher das irgendwann mal einer ein Auto angehalten hat und damit geflohen ist

Außerdem, wie viele Amokläufe gab es jetzt schon alleine in Deutschland im Vergleich zu alleine Familiendramen wo alle mit der Waffe um die Ecke gebracht wurden?
Grade Gestern wieder da in Niedersachsen, 3 Tote, 3 Verletzte
aber trotzdem hört man da  nichts in der Richtung oder sind die Toten in der Bizzaro-Medienwelt weniger Lebenswert gewesen weil die eine Familie waren und nicht Wahllose Opfer weswegen man da kein Aufschrei nach Waffenverboten hört?
Oder liegt das auch daran, das Schützenverein länger und breiter in der Gesellschaft etabliert sind? 

Das wirkliche Problem ist nur, selbst würde man beides Verbieten
Die Gründe warum einer Austickt bleiben ja immer noch da und wenn man nicht mit der Schusswaffe, dann mit der Axt oder dem Küchenmesser oder einem Stahlrohr
Oder wie vor 2 Millionen Jahre mit Stöcken und Steinen und Händen
Sollen wir jetzt aus Angst, da könnte was passieren alle in einem Kahlen Land ohne Arme und Beine und Zähne leben weil da ein paar Probleme haben die ihr Umfeld nicht interesiert bzw. der Ursprung ist?


----------



## Memphis11 (19. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Polizei Hessen:*

Die Welt wäre auch nicht ärmer und ein ein ganzes stück sicherer, wenn es keine Psychisch kranken Menschen mehr geben würde, dann gäbe es auch keine Amokläufe mehr und alles wäre so viel einfacher.(Vorsicht noch eine extreme unsinnige ausage, bitte nicht ernst nehmen)


----------



## Propagandhi (19. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Polizei Hessen:*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 19.03.2009 10:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Propagandhi am 19.03.2009 10:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



entweder ist es fortpflanzung oder eben ein Hobby, bei unserem demografischen system und der boomenden Pornoindustrie tipp ich in den meisten fällen auf letzteres ^^


----------



## satchmo (19. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Polizei Hessen:*



			
				Propagandhi am 19.03.2009 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Fiffi1984 am 19.03.2009 10:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na ein Stück mehr ist es schon. Das Spielen kann ich unterdrücken. Lust auf Dauer nicht.


----------



## Vordack (19. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Polizei Hessen:*



			
				satchmo am 19.03.2009 10:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Welt wird nicht ärmer, wenn es kein Billard mehr gibt.



Du kannst weg sein, Schützenclubs auch, aber Billard? Neeeiiin!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIKORA1 (19. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Polizei Hessen:*

AN ALLE AMOKLAÜFER, bitte nehmt doch wenn ihr das nächste mal Amok lauft keine Waffen, sondern überfahrt die Leute mit einem Auto, vielleicht werden dann die Auto's verboten und man hätte zumindest ein Umweltproblem gelöst. Es werden vielleicht auch nur Spiele verboten bei denen man Leute mit Auto's überfahren kann.

Ich stimme zwar der Ansicht zu das wenn man einen virtuellen Ablauf übt,  sich auch eventuell die Hemmschwelle in der Realität ändert. Allerdings könnte man auch dagegen legen das es für viele auch Aggressionsabbau ist.

Und mir stellt sich auch die Frage warum passiert sowas nicht in Ländern wo ja bekanntermaßen die sozialen Strukturen (Familien, Freunde, etc..) größer bzw. besser sind und die Leute auch wenn sie gewisse Ticks haben mit integriert werden. Wahrscheinlich gibt es aber eine Statistik die belegt das dort weniger Killerspiele gespielt werden.

Aber wenn man schon "Symptome" bekämpfen möchte, warum verbietet man nicht den privaten Besitz von Waffen bzw. den Schützenvereinen, ich denke das die Anzahl Sportschützen usw. geringer ist, als die Anzahl Killerspiele Spieler und der Effekt größer.........

Aber was solls, es ist ja immer der gleiche Mumpitz.... "Solange sich nichts an der Basis ändert wir sich auch nichts an der Führung ändern" = jeder sollte sich darüber Gedanken machen was er dazu beitragen kann das so etwas nicht mehr passiert, ohne darüber nachzudenken was er nur für persönliche Vorteile aus seinem Verhalten zieht oder jemanden sucht auf dem man die Verantwortung abladen kann (Staat, Polizei, Killerspielehersteller, Schule, Eltern) wo wir wieder bei sozialen Strukturen und Zivilcourage wären, wobei Zivilcourage nicht nur heißt das man einem Täter auf die Ömmel haut... so das langt jetzt... das war mein Wort zum Donnerstag...


----------



## Rabowke (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				satchmo am 19.03.2009 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber Du willst doch nicht allen Ernstes glauben, dass er sich nur auf bereits (potentiell) indizierte, Spiele bezieht?


Ich glaube überhaupt nichts. Das mal vorweg. Wenn ich mich äußere, dann nur auf Grund von fundierten Informationen.

Was mich hier massiv stört, das irgendwelche Dinge reininterpretiert werden und daraus eine Hetze in die ein aber auch in die andere Richtung vorangetrieben wird.

Das die PCGames dabei mitmacht, bzw. sogar noch die Stimmung 'verschärft' durch solche Meldungen sind mMn kontroproduktiv.



> Wer ist denn die Instanz, die urteilt, was jemand braucht oder nicht?


BPjM?

_Die Bundesprüfstelle sieht ihre Aufgabe darin, durch die Indizierung jugendgefährdender Medien das Bewusstsein dafür zu schärfen, dass es Inhalte gibt, die ungeeignet und schädlich für Kinder und Jugendliche sein können._

Genau das ist meine Meinung ... obs dir nun passt oder nicht.


----------



## Propagandhi (19. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Polizei Hessen:*



			
				satchmo am 19.03.2009 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Propagandhi am 19.03.2009 10:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lust auf spielen? ^^


----------



## satchmo (19. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Polizei Hessen:*



			
				Vordack am 19.03.2009 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> satchmo am 19.03.2009 10:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, wäre schade. Aber wenn ich weg bin... na dann ist mir das mit dem Billard auch egal


----------



## AWYN (19. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Polizei Hessen:*

die welt wird auf jeden fall ärmer, wenn man einer so schwerwiegenden industrie den markt wegnimmt! perversionen der popkultur wie pädophiler mangazirkus bei tokio hotel, palitücher bei popstars und rücksichtsloser materialismus tun doch anscheinend auch keinem weh. eine eigentlich sooo offensichtliche scheinwelt, die man toleriert weil man glaubt sie wäre greifbar. genau aus diesem glauben heraus entsteht irgendwann die verzweiflung. macht für eine woche die kaufhäuser dicht und seht zu, wie sich die menschen für ihre bunten produkte die köpfe einschlagen! welche scheinwelt ist gesünder?!?!?!


----------



## Rabowke (19. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Polizei Hessen:*



			
				satchmo am 19.03.2009 10:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eigentlich mit der *FSK 16 Serie "24"*?
> 
> In dieser Serie, wird ein Agent glorifiziert, der sich über jedes gesetz stellt und für den - im Segen der Regierung - die Menschrechte nicht gelten.


In Staffel 7 wird Jack Bauer angeklagt und muss sich für seine Taten verantworten. 



> Gewalt dient explizit der Konfliktlösung und ist zum großen Teil das einzig eingesetzte Mittel.


... mag alles sein, aber wir reden hier von Spielen, nicht von Filmen. D.h. ein Versuch eine Verbindung zwischen beiden Medien herzustellen ist mMn sachlich nicht korrekt.



> In den USA war sich die Bush-Regierung darüber bewusst und hat diese Serie unterstützt und befürwortet. Warum nur?


Was hat Amerika bzw. die ehem. Bush Regierung mit der Aussage eines dt. Polizisten zutun? Überhaupt nichts, also was soll der Einwand.



> Diese Debatte ist in alle Richtungen zutiefst verlogen!


...

Vllt. sollten wir uns auf das Thema und Medium konzentrieren, um das es hier geht: Spiele.


----------



## satchmo (19. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Polizei Hessen:*



			
				Rabowke am 19.03.2009 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> satchmo am 19.03.2009 10:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich möchte herausstellen, dass man in den USA herausgefunden hat, dass eine Serie durchaus in der Lage ist, die Bevölkerung für Maßnahmen wie Waterboarding oder das Gesamtpaket Patriot Act usw. abzuhärten/vorzubereiten.

Der Vergleich ist zulässig, da man sich in DE auf Spiele versteift, Fernsehen aber durchaus eine vermeintlich aufklärende Wirkung hat und ebenfalls Taten auslösen könnte.

Der Vergleich stimmt auch deshalb, weil man versucht herauszufinden, warum eine Hemmschwelle sinken kann. Diesem Problem kann man sich aber nicht stellen, in dem man sich nur ein Medium heraus pickt - nämlich das, was einem selbst am wenigsten interessiert. Das ist unsachlich und unseriös.
Ich jedenfalls gehe aus manch einem Kinofilm wesentlich aufgewühlter heraus als nach jedem Spiel das ich gespielt habe.

Wenn hier ein Vergleich hinkt, dann der der Polizei.


----------



## KrischanLP (19. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Polizei Hessen:*

Das ist, als würde ein blinder sagen, dass die Welt ohne Farbe nicht ärmer wäre.


----------



## unimatrix (19. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Polizei Hessen:*

Onkel Heise schreibt dazu: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Medienforscher-Computerspiele-sind-nicht-fuer-Gewalt-verantwortlich--/meldung/134799


----------



## crackajack (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Rabowke am 19.03.2009 09:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings sehe ich immer einen Unterschied ob man passiv etwas wahrnimmt, wie z.B. Filme, Kunst etc. oder ob man tatsächlich 'selber Hand anlegt', wie eben bei Manhunt.


Künstler 'legen Hand an', wenn sie Blut auf eine Leinwand spritzen, wenn sie Vergewaltigungen verfilmen, wenn sie Hitler darstellen müssen.....
Was ist mit Künstlern die sowas tun? Braucht die auch kein Mensch?


----------



## satchmo (19. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Polizei Hessen:*



			
				unimatrix am 19.03.2009 10:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Onkel Heise schreibt dazu: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Medienforscher-Computerspiele-sind-nicht-fuer-Gewalt-verantwortlich--/meldung/134799




Wie auch (ich bezihe mich auf den heise-Bericht "Medienforscher: Computerspiele sind nicht für Gewalt verantwortlich".
Nur das Menschsein ist für Gewalt verantwortlich. Als Kind schon wird gezeigt, dass eine Form der Konfliktlösung Gewalt sein kann. Der Mensch ist schon immer von Gewalt fasziniert.

Dass wir dieses Thema aus der Freizeit verbannen möchten ist verlogen.

Meine Generation hat früher mit Spielzeugpistolen aufeinander geschossen und "Du bist tot" gerufen. Die Zeiten haben sich der Technik angepasst und das Spiel findet nun am Rechner statt. Am Grundsatz hat sich nichts verändert.

Auch die Jugendgewalt ist seit einiger Zeit rückläufig - warum wird darüber so wenig berichtet?

Ich bin sogar der Meinung, wenn man männlichen Kindern und Jugendlichen immer mehr böses unterstellt sobald sie sich für Gewalt interessieren, könnte das nach hinten los gehen. Man sollte das nicht fördern, man sollte darüber sprechen, aber nicht per se alles unterdrücken.


----------



## Rabowke (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				crackajack am 19.03.2009 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 19.03.2009 09:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Vergleich hinkt, WENN du so einen Vergleich ziehen willst, dann bitte Entwickler ( = Künstler ).

Wir reden vom Käufer bzw. Konsumenten, also den Leuten, die sich die Kunst im Endeffekt anschauen.

Wir wollen dann doch schon immer die gleichen Dinge miteinander vergleichen, hm?


----------



## creeperpcs (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

so so der Herr Heini Schmitt, Vorsitzender der Polizeigewerkschaft, sagte gestern in Darmstadt: "Die Art und Weise der Tatausführung ähneln den virtuellen Vorbildern mitunter in frappierender Weise."

so ich bin ja echt voll begeistert was der damit sagt weil der muss ja echt verdammt viele Spiele gespielt haben um zu wissen das genau diese Art und weise des Täters wie er vorging aus einen Game ist.
Also ich habe in den nun 20 Jahre in dennen ich auf PC Zocke noch nichts dergleichen gesehen, aber ok ich spiele die Falschen Shooter oder Games.
Also ne mir fehlen die worte, der solllte sich besser informieren.


----------



## derDriver (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

----Es sei ferner ein Alarmzeichen, dass rund ein Drittel der Kinder und Jugendlichen "die Flucht in eine virtuelle Scheinwelt" suche.----

und Warum ist das so??


----------



## lenymo (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Rabowke am 19.03.2009 09:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Spiele wie z.B. Manhunt I & II braucht kein Mensch.


Nur weil du persönlich keinen Spass dran hast


----------



## Rabowke (19. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Polizei Hessen:*



			
				satchmo am 19.03.2009 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte herausstellen, dass man in den USA herausgefunden hat, dass eine Serie durchaus in der Lage ist, die Bevölkerung für Maßnahmen wie Waterboarding oder das Gesamtpaket Patriot Act usw. abzuhärten/vorzubereiten.


Amerika ist nicht Deutschland. Das als einzige Antwort dazu.



> Der Vergleich ist zulässig, da man sich in DE auf Spiele versteift, Fernsehen aber durchaus eine vermeintlich aufklärende Wirkung hat und ebenfalls Taten auslösen könnte.


Der Vergleich ist eben nicht zulässig, da die Serie ab 16 Jahren freigegeben wurde ... d.h. wir haben bereits Stellen, die eine Einstufung vornehmen.

Ich bezweifel einfach sehr stark, dass der oben genannte Polizist Spiele meinte, die ab 16 Jahren freigeben sind.

Man kann ja von der BPjM halten was man will, wenn man über solche Dinge diskutiert, dann bitte aber sachlich. D.h. es sollten die bereits vorhandenen Kriterien zur Prüfung weiter und kontinuierlich angepasst werden.



> Ich jedenfalls gehe aus manch einem Kinofilm wesentlich aufgewühlter heraus als nach jedem Spiel das ich gespielt habe.


 :-o


----------



## anjuna80 (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



> Wer ist denn die Instanz, die urteilt, was jemand braucht oder nicht?





> BPjM?
> 
> _Die Bundesprüfstelle sieht ihre Aufgabe darin, durch die Indizierung jugendgefährdender Medien das Bewusstsein dafür zu schärfen, dass es Inhalte gibt, die ungeeignet und schädlich für Kinder und Jugendliche sein können._
> 
> Genau das ist meine Meinung ... obs dir nun passt oder nicht.



Die prüfen aber nicht, ob man ein Spiel braucht oder nicht, sondern ob es für bestimmte Altersklassen geeignet ist. *Spiele generell braucht niemand*, genauso wie 1000 andere Dinge in unserem Leben. Aber sie machen das Leben schöner und abwechslungsreicher. 
Und genau da liegt das Problem an der Aussage des Herrn Polizeioberschlaumeiers. Klar wird die Welt nicht ärmer wenn es die "Killerspiele" nicht mehr gebe, aber das trifft auf 1000 andere Dinge auch zu.
Einfach nur unterstes Niveau diese Aussage.


----------



## lenymo (19. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Polizei Hessen:*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 19.03.2009 10:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Propagandhi am 19.03.2009 10:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du auf die ach so wichtige Fortpflanzung anspielst will ich mal die obere Auflistung fortsetzen.

Die Welt wird nicht ärmer, wenn es keine Menschen gibt (im Gegenteil)


----------



## satchmo (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				derDriver am 19.03.2009 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> ----Es sei ferner ein Alarmzeichen, dass rund ein Drittel der Kinder und Jugendlichen "die Flucht in eine virtuelle Scheinwelt" suche.----
> 
> und Warum ist das so??




Ich finde es sowieso sehr bednkelich dass im Kontext Spiele alles gleich eine Flucht ist.

Wenn sich jemand 5 mal die Woche mit Fußball beschäftigt - kann das nicht auch eine Flucht sein? Oder der Feuerwehr-Verein?

Das alles ist wertloses Geschwätz. Die ältere Generation möchte nicht anerkennen, dass Spielen auch ein Hobby sein kann und wie jedes andere Hobby auch viel Zeit beanspruchen kann. Man unterschlägt, dass diese Gruppe zum größten Teil sehr viele Sozialkontakte im Real- wie Virtual Life pflegt.

Es wird ständig pauschalisiert und dem Hobby vieler mit sehr wenig Respekt begegnet. Alle meine Freunde sind sozialisiert, obwohl Konsolen- und PC-Spiele immer dabei waren. Wir alle haben Sport gemacht, wir alle haben gefeiert - ja auch mit Alkohol, keiner ist vom Weg abgekommen, keiner hat seine Ziele verfehlt.

Man möchte die Minderheit schützen, die das nicht trennen können? Gute Idee, aber bitte auf eine Weise die Sinn macht. Mit Reden, kümmern, eingliedern usw. Nicht allen verbieten, was extrem wenige nicht kontrollieren können. So läuft es in einer Demokratie nunmal nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				lenymo am 19.03.2009 10:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 19.03.2009 09:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, weil die Gewaltdarstellung einen für mich akzeptablen Grad weit übersteigt und ich der Meinung bin, dass wir so eine Darstellung in unserer Gesellschaft nicht benötigen.

Ich lass ja gerne mit mir diskutieren wenn mir jemand erklären kann, warum jemand Manhunt braucht.

Bitte nicht mit Phrasen "das Spiel mag ich auch nicht, aber es geht ums Prinzip!" kommen.

Ich betone immer wieder, dass ich der Meinung bin, dass auf keinen Fall eine Willkür oder "nach freiem Gusto" entschieden werden darf, sondern das wir Normen brauchen, ab wann so ein Medium 'verboten' werden soll.

Nehmen wir doch "die Rechten" als Beispiel: wenn ich mich hinstelle und laut "***!" brülle, bekomme ich ein Verfahren an den Hals obwohl (!) ich niemanden direkt oder indirekt damit geschadet habe. Diesbezügl. haben wir Gesetze ... warum?

Nach eurer Definition sollte doch jeder selbst darüber entscheiden können ... was er macht, was nicht.


----------



## Odin333 (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Hat man bei dem Amoklauf heute morgen oder gestern (wo ein Familienvater wild um sich geschossen hat - glaube 2 Tote) schon Videospiele gefunden?
Wenn nicht, wird man wohl oder übel anfangem müssen, den Privatbesitz von Feuerwaffen zu verbieten.


----------



## lenymo (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Rabowke am 19.03.2009 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> lenymo am 19.03.2009 10:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na gut .. deine Meinung. Dann bist du doch sicher auch gegen alle Filme mit übermäßig harten Gewaltdarstellungen oder? Denn in Manhunt werden die Gewalttaten ja quasi in Filmform präsentiert und man bewirkt sie nicht direkt während sie geschehen.


----------



## Trancemaster (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Ärmer wird die Welt aber wenn solche "Zensuren" ihren Anfang nehmen. Ich habe gestern einige Sendungen in den öffentlich rechtlichen gesehen, die sich mit einer solchen Zensur auseinander setzten. 
Unter anderem wurde erwähnt was es bedeutet ein Verbot von Shootern durchzusetzen: Nämlich der Beginn einer staatlichen Zensur wie sie in Ländern wie China vorhanden ist. Ganz zu schweigen von der Tatsache das damit der Anfang von weiteren "Maßnahmen zur Abwehr von schädlichen Einflüssen auf die menschliche Psyche". Also Verbot von allem möglichen was einer gerade im Amt befindlichen Regierung nicht passt.

Zugegeben, weit hergeholt und sicher nicht morgen zu erwarten - aber wer weiß...


----------



## satchmo (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Rabowke am 19.03.2009 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Nehmen wir doch "die Rechten" als Beispiel: wenn ich mich hinstelle und laut "***!" brülle, bekomme ich ein Verfahren an den Hals obwohl (!) ich niemanden direkt oder indirekt damit geschadet habe. Diesbezügl. haben wir Gesetze ... warum?




Du willst jetzt aber bestimmt zugeben, dass dieser Vergleich von Dir auch hinkt - oder sagen wir, wirlich schlecht geählt ist. Hier geht es um einen Genozid, den die Deutschen begangen haben. Dass man dafür eine strafrechtliche Regelung gefunden hat ist mehr als klar.

Was Manhunt angeht sind die Regeln doch kalr genug in DE. Das Spiel wurde indiziert, was beweist, dass geltendes Recht funktioniert. Mehr braucht es nicht. 

Wenn wir weiter verschäfen werden wir in DE GTA V nicht spielen dürfen. 

Und wie ich es sagte. Ob Menschen Manhunt spielen... das soll ihnen überlassen sein. Dass das Spiel hier indiziert ist, ist für mich absolut OK. Aber verboten im strafrechtlichen Sinn? Nein.


----------



## Soulja110 (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

bin mal gespannt wie die politik in 50 jahren darüber denkt, wo dann fast jeder politiker als kind mit computerspielen usw vertraut gemacht wurde. weil die alten säcke die momentan darüber quatschen haben soviel ahnung von der materie wie ein stück käsekuchen


----------



## satchmo (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Trancemaster am 19.03.2009 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ärmer wird die Welt aber wenn solche "Zensuren" ihren Anfang nehmen. Ich habe gestern einige Sendungen in den öffentlich rechtlichen gesehen, die sich mit einer solchen Zensur auseinander setzten



Absolut richtig. Unserer Demokratie wird ärmer, wenn wir immer mehr Zensur zulassen.

Ich bequeme so gerne den Leviathan. Wir haben uns vor langer Zeit von ihm abgewendet. Haben wir wirklich schon vergessen warum?


----------



## moskitoo (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Soulja110 am 19.03.2009 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> bin mal gespannt wie die politik in 50 jahren darüber denkt, wo dann fast jeder politiker als kind mit computerspielen usw vertraut gemacht wurde. weil die alten säcke die momentan darüber quatschen haben soviel ahnung von der materie wie ein stück käsekuchen



Kein Grund gleich gegen Käsekuchen loszuflamen!


----------



## nyls (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xzxl00ser (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Und was passiert im Endeffekt wenn es bei euch verboten wird? Die Kids laden die Games oder bestellen in Österreich oder UK...

Im Prinzip läufts darauf raus, dass der Staat 1/3 eurer kinder oder mehr vermutlich kriminalisiert, weil es wird immer Mittel und Wege geben um an solche Games zu kommen...hauptsache es haben 10 mio Leute (so gestern Stern TV) bei Euch ne Knarre zu hause...


----------



## anjuna80 (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Rabowke am 19.03.2009 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> lenymo am 19.03.2009 10:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für die Politiker übertrifft schon CounterStrike und Far Cry 2 den akzeptablen Gewaltgrad, und sie sind der Meinung, dass unsere Gesellschaft diese nicht benötigt.

Wo man die Grenze zieht ist immer individuell unterschiedlich, aber mit der Aussage "braucht kein Mensch" ist man immer schnell dabei.

Manhunt I und II braucht man genauso wenig wie CS und FC2, wenn man es nüchtern betrachtet.


----------



## UncleMoe (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Der Mann hat völlig Recht diese Art von Spielen braucht kein Mensch. Es wir Zeit das die aus den Herzen und Köpfen unserer Kinder verschienden.

Und ausserdem hat es dann auch ein Ende mit den Diskussionen der ganzen kleinen Möchtegern-Mörder hier. Wenn ich mir so einige Beiträge hier durchlese muss ich wohl davon ausgehen das diese Spiele schon zu geistigen Schäden geführt haben.


----------



## ChristophSchoen (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Deutschland ist ärmer geworden, im Kopf! Wenn jetzt jeder seinen Senf dazu gibt, der noch nicht mal den blassen Hauch einer Ahnung hat, und das erfundene dramatisch inszenierte Medium Killerspiele in den Mund nimmt und das Wort Killer auf die Goldwaage legt und vergisst, dass es ein Spiel ist, dann kann ich nur ganz stark appellieren, wie arm doch unser Land ist, dass die Medien teilweise so inkompetent sind, und so eine Aussage zur Meldung bringen. Ganz ehrlich wenn jetzt jede Polizeigewerkschaft Salz in die Suppe streut, dann kann dabei nur was Ungenießbares herauskommen. 


Wo bleiben die Leute, die gern spielen, äüßert Euch! Klar Stellung beziehen und Medien die sich auf eine Seite schlagen, klar Kontra geben in der Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## Gromir (19. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Polizei Hessen:*

Gegenaussage:
"Die Welt wäre ohne Alkohol nicht ärmer!" 
Es ist wissenschaftlich erwiesen, dass Alkohol bei einigen Menschen die Gewaltbereitschaft deutlich steigert und nur Gott weiss wieviel Leid und Verderben täglich durch den mißbräuchlichen Genuß von Alkohol und dadurch resultierende Gewalttaten verursacht wird.
Dass viele Leute mit Alkohol Spaß haben is angesichts der ganzen Opfer absolut zweitrangig.
Darum meine Forderung: "Verbietet Alkohol!"

Man könnte natürlich auch versuchen, die Menschen im Umgang mit Alkohol zu sensibilisieren, aber das wäre sicherlich mit einem zu großen Aufwand verbunden.
Darum erneut: "VERBIETET ALKOHOL!"


----------



## Enisra (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Soulja110 am 19.03.2009 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> bin mal gespannt wie die politik in 50 jahren darüber denkt, wo dann fast jeder politiker als kind mit computerspielen usw vertraut gemacht wurde. weil die alten säcke die momentan darüber quatschen haben soviel ahnung von der materie wie ein stück käsekuchen



Warscheinlich genauso belustigt, wie wenn man heute in die Historischen Dokumentation über die Nachkriegszeit die damaligen Alten über diese Ami-Musik wie Jazz und Beatmusik schimpfen hört und der verohung der Jugend und unsittliche Mädchen, die da auf den Konzerten kreischen
Vorallem, man bedenke, das könnte da die Oma von viele sein die da im Bild ist
Sprich was teilweise jetzt anfängt im Mutantenstadl zu verwesen und über Spiele schimpfen   

Geschichte ist schon wirklich was echt tolles
nur das gemeine Volk sieht nicht, wie sie sich wiederholt


----------



## satchmo (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				UncleMoe am 19.03.2009 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Mann hat völlig Recht diese Art von Spielen braucht kein Mensch. Es wir Zeit das die aus den Herzen und Köpfen unserer Kinder verschienden.
> 
> Und ausserdem hat es dann auch ein Ende mit den Diskussionen der ganzen kleinen Möchtegern-Mörder hier. Wenn ich mir so einige Beiträge hier durchlese muss ich wohl davon ausgehen das diese Spiele schon zu geistigen Schäden geführt haben.




Wenn Du Dich hier zum großen, alleswissenden Moralapostel aufspielst und auch noch glaubst, dass wir geistige Schäden davongetragen haben, würde ich Dir vorschlagen mal einen Satz ohne Rechtschreibfehler zu formulieren. Danke.

Möchtegern-Mörder? Du bist echt das Letzte.

So Leute wie Du sind es, die dem Faschismus einst alle Türe geöffnet haben. Andere Meinungen nicht zulassen, gell. Was willst Du denn dann in einem Forum für Spiele-Interessierte? 

ich höre gerne Deine Meinung, nicht aber Deine plumpen und unverschämten Anschuldigungen.


----------



## Memphis11 (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				UncleMoe am 19.03.2009 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Mann hat völlig Recht diese Art von Spielen braucht kein Mensch. Es wir Zeit das die aus den Herzen und Köpfen unserer Kinder verschienden.
> 
> Und ausserdem hat es dann auch ein Ende mit den Diskussionen der ganzen kleinen Möchtegern-Mörder hier. Wenn ich mir so einige Beiträge hier durchlese muss ich wohl davon ausgehen das diese Spiele schon zu geistigen Schäden geführt haben.



Auf deine Komentare kann die Welt auch verzichten, auser beleidigungen kommt da ja auch nix gutes.
Jetzt ist man also schon ein möchtegern Mörder wenn man Shooter spielt, so einen Blödsinn habe ich selten gelesen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				creeperpcs am 19.03.2009 10:51 schrieb:
			
		

> so so der Herr Heini Schmitt, Vorsitzender der Polizeigewerkschaft, sagte gestern in Darmstadt: "[/b]Die Art und Weise der Tatausführung ähneln den virtuellen Vorbildern mitunter in frappierender Weise.[/b]"


Ganz abwegig ist das nicht, zumal bei allen dieser Taten ein gewisses berechnendes und strukturiertes Tötungsmuster zu erkennen ist, das man eben vornehmlich in Spielen tatsächlich präsentiert bekommt.

Die Täter aus Littleton töteten gezielt Personen, arbeiteten also eine "Liste" ab. Sie verbarrikadierten Räume und nutzten selbstgebaute Sprengmittel um "strategische" Punkte zu sichern.

Der Täter aus Erfurt tötete gezielt mit Kopfschüssen und ging systematisch vor. 

Der Täter aus Emsdetten bastelte tatsächlich die Schule als CS-Map nach, und ging beim Attentat ebenfalls zielgerichtet vor bzw. er erachtete den Einsatz von Sprengmitteln als geeignete Möglichkeit, um die Situation zu kontrollieren bzw. gezielten Schaden anzurichten. Glücklicherweise war sein Frontlader keine adäquate Waffe, was vielen das Leben rettete.

Der Täter aus Winnenden tötete gezielt mit Kopfschüssen und ging ebenfalls systematisch vor. Hinzu kam die Selbstverständlichkeit, mit der er gezielt auch auf Passanten und Polizisten feuerte.

Da muss meiner Ansicht nach schon was dran sein, immerhin bestätigen durch die Bank weg Experten (auch die sachlichen in Sendungen oder Publikationen, die man nicht unbedingt gezielt wahrnimmt), dass gewisse Muster frappierend an Abläufe aus Spielen erinnern. Besonders weil der klassische Amoklauf eher ungezielt und aus einem Reflex erfolgt, während diese Taten gezielt, strukturiert und ausgearbeitet waren. 

Wenn einer im Kopf so durcheinander ist, und tatsächlich den gezielten Massenmord als legitimes Mittel ansieht, dann kann ich mir auch vorstellen, dass diese Personen virtuelle Vorlagen als Inspiration ansehen, bzw. gezielt Elemente (Waffenwahl, Trefferbild) übernehmen und soweit möglich auch umsetzen. Und in CS (und vergleichbaren Spielen) wird eben "vorgebetet", dass gezielte Kopfschüsse das universelle Rezept zum Erfolg sind. Tim K. soll ja am Abend vor der Tat Far Cry 2 gespielt haben. GERADE da setzt das Spiel doch „voraus“, dass man Gegner (egal ob mit Kurz- oder Fernwaffen) gezielt mit Kopfschüssen richtet.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Enisra (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 19.03.2009 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Täter aus Emsdetten bastelte tatsächlich die Schule als CS-Map nach, und ging beim Attentat ebenfalls zielgerichtet vor bzw. er erachtete den Einsatz von Sprengmitteln als geeignete Möglichkeit, um die Situation zu kontrollieren bzw. gezielten Schaden anzurichten. Glücklicherweise war sein Frontlader keine adäquate Waffe, was vielen das Leben rettete.



Ist das nicht eher ein in Umlauf gebrachter Mythos von schlammpiger Rechersche?
Es gibt so eine Karte im Umlauf, nur das es nicht die sondern eine andere war, die nur den gleichen Namen hat

Sowas wollten wir auch mal vor 10 Jahren machen, aber nicht für Attentate oder sowas, sondern weil´s halt die Eigene Schule ist und man das Spiel mochte


----------



## Rabowke (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				satchmo am 19.03.2009 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Was Manhunt angeht sind die Regeln doch kalr genug in DE. Das Spiel wurde indiziert, was beweist, dass geltendes Recht funktioniert. Mehr braucht es nicht.


Doch, braucht es. 

Nämliche ein Team, welches kontinuierlich an den Kriterien der Einstufung / Indizierung arbeitet und diese der aktuellen Zeit anpasst.

Um die Frage mit den Filmen zu beantworten: ich mag keine "Splatter" oder "Horrorfilme" wo man genau sieht, wie sich der menschliche Körper verhält wenn ihm Gliedmaßen etc. abgeschnitten werden bzw. die Gewaltdarstellung glorifiziert wird. Es macht für mich einen Unterschied ob die Darstellung 'überspitzt' dargestellt wird, wie eben z.B. Kill Bill oder einfach nur aus Spass an der Freude dargestellt wird, wie z.B. Hostel etc.

Filme wie z.B. Watchmen ( Gefängnisszene mit dem Winkelschleifer ) oder 96 Hours ( Foltern im Keller ) sind für mich noch im Rahmen dessen, was man zeigen sollte und darf, natürlich wieder entsprechend der Alterskennzeichnung.

Natürlich ist es schwer eine genaue Definition zu finden, ob wann irgendwas ab 18 Jahre sein sollte und wo dann die Schwelle ist, wo man bestimmte Dinge einfach nicht zeigen sollte. Mir ist durchaus bewusst das man dafür verdammt viel Fingerspitzengefühl benötigt.

Mir stößt einfach nur sauer auf, dass sich mMn noch recht junge Leute hier hinstellen und behaupten, dass man doch bitte alles konsumieren möchte was an einem angeboten wird.


----------



## satchmo (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 19.03.2009 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> creeperpcs am 19.03.2009 10:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das bestreitet ja nicht wirklich jemand (sollte jedenfalls nicht). Natürlich flüchtet sich jemand mit seinen Gewaltgedanken in die dafür geeignete Welt. 
Aber auf der anderen Seite ist es eben auch so, dass niemand wegen dem Spiel zu einem gewaltbeherrschten Menschen wird. 

Das ist eben relevant für die Verbotsdebatte. Man kann in einem freien Staat keine absolute Sicherheit schaffen. Wenn wir die haben wollen, müssen wir wiederum alle Freiheit abschaffen. Das möchte niemand und ist in Bezug auf die Relation auch gar nicht nötig.

Das Beispiel Alkohol zeigt, dass die Gesellschaft durchaus bereit ist, für die Freiheit sich berauschen zu können, das Risiko der höheren Gewaltbereitschaft, Gewalttaten, Unfällen und schwerer Erkrankungen auf sich zu nehmen. 
Dazu kommt, dass das Ursache-Wirkung Prinzip hier klar und deutlich ist und dass es hier um eine wirklich relevante Größe geht.


----------



## lenymo (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Rabowke am 19.03.2009 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir stößt einfach nur sauer auf, dass sich mMn noch recht junge Leute hier hinstellen und behaupten, dass man doch bitte alles konsumieren möchte was an einem angeboten wird.


Das ist ja nichts neues, nicht nur in Bezug auf Videospiele.


----------



## hagren (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 19.03.2009 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> creeperpcs am 19.03.2009 10:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es kann aber auch, was es viel simpler erklärt, sein, dass ein gut durchdachter Amoklauf effizienter ist. Und wenn man etwas ordentlich durchführen möchte, plant man dies minütiös. Daher gibt es auch eine strategische Strukturierung in Spielen- Da es Aktionen vereinfacht und für die menschliche Natur Sinn macht.


----------



## masterofcars (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Die Welt wird jeden Tag ärmer, weil jedweder dahergelaufene Klugscheisser ohne Hintergrundwissen seine persönliche, von Unkenntnis geprägte Meinung als Tatsache verkauft.


----------



## satchmo (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Rabowke am 19.03.2009 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir stößt einfach nur sauer auf, dass sich mMn noch recht junge Leute hier hinstellen und behaupten, dass man doch bitte alles konsumieren möchte was an einem angeboten wird.



Selbstverständlich bin auch ich für eine differenzierte Betrachtungsweise und bin klar der Meinung, dass junge Menschen nicht alles konsumieren sollten.

Ich bin aber dafür, den Weg der Indizierung fortzuführen. Im Übrigen gibt es auch bei manchen Spielen eine strafrechtliche Betrachtungsweise, z. B.  wenn Menschenrechte aktiv verletzt werden usw. 

Eine Ausweitung der strafrechtlichen Relevanz ist aber nichts anderes als Zensur und wird dem Problem so gar nicht gerecht. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die Verfassung ein Verbot gar nicht tragen würde und auch das Europarecht in Zukunft eine größere Rolle im Bereich Jugendschutz übernehmen wird.


----------



## Bonkic (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				satchmo am 19.03.2009 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Ausweitung der strafrechtlichen Relevanz ist aber nichts anderes als Zensur und wird dem Problem so gar nicht gerecht. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die Verfassung ein Verbot gar nicht tragen würde...




bekanntlich gibt es auch heute schon "richtige" verbote und natürlich ist das zensur.



> ...und auch das Europarecht in Zukunft eine größere Rolle im Bereich Jugendschutz übernehmen wird.



möglich, muss aber nicht sein.
ausserdem hiesse das noch lange nicht, dass das dt. juschg (und schon gar nicht das stgb) dadurch ausgehebelt werden könnte.


----------



## anjuna80 (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Rabowke am 19.03.2009 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> satchmo am 19.03.2009 11:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube keiner ist gegen eine Alterseinstufung und funktionierede Kontrollen. 
Man regt sich nur auf über das grundsätzliche Verbieten, also "Abschaffen" dieser Spiele mit der Aussage "braucht ja eh keiner", und "man kann es ja nicht ausschließen dass Spiele Schuld sind" auf.


----------



## satchmo (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Bonkic am 19.03.2009 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> satchmo am 19.03.2009 11:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, aber hier geht es um Zensur im Bereich der Meinungsfreiheit. Da aber die Gewalttaten, die durch Spiele ausgelöst weder bewiesen sind nocht eine relevante Größe haben, wiegt die Zensur ein wenig schwerer und dürfte schlichtweg Willkür und Sittenwächtertum sein als wenn man verbietet, jemanden zu verletzen.

Ich denke, dass Du sehr genau weißt, wie ich es meine. Viel Interpretationsspielraum habe ich ja nicht gelassen.


----------



## crackajack (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Rabowke am 19.03.2009 10:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Vergleich hinkt, WENN du so einen Vergleich ziehen willst, dann bitte Entwickler ( = Künstler ).
> 
> Wir reden vom Käufer bzw. Konsumenten, also den Leuten, die sich die Kunst im Endeffekt anschauen.


Du redest vom Käufer/Konsumenten, ich rede, ausgehend von deinem Argument,  von dem der Hand anlegt.  
Was für dich ja der Erschwerende Umstand für Missbilligung von Manhunt darstellt.


----------



## Bonkic (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				satchmo am 19.03.2009 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber hier geht es um Zensur im Bereich der Meinungsfreiheit. Da aber die Gewalttaten, die durch Spiele ausgelöst weder bewiesen sind nocht eine relevante Größe haben, wiegt die Zensur ein wenig schwerer und dürfte schlichtweg Willkür und Sittenwächtertum sein als wenn man verbietet, jemanden zu verletzen.
> 
> Ich denke, dass Du sehr genau weißt, wie ich es meine. Viel Interpretationsspielraum habe ich ja nicht gelassen.




irgendwie hast du mich wohl falsch verstanden.
ich bezog mich natürlich ebenfalls auf das verbot (---> beschlagnahmung) von medien, im speziellen von computerspielen. 
und das -noch mal- gibt es bereits heute schon.

eigentlich hab ich auch nicht so viel spielraum zur interpretation gelassen....dachte ich.


----------



## satchmo (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Bonkic am 19.03.2009 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> satchmo am 19.03.2009 11:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da sieht man mal, wie schwierig Kommunikation manchmal ist


----------



## DieSuperNuss (19. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Polizei Hessen:*



			
				Gromir am 19.03.2009 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Darum erneut: "VERBIETET ALKOHOL!"



Auf die Idee kommen die meisten nie, denn >90% konsumieren in der Bevölkerung gerne gelegentlich Alkohol - was man selber tut ist immer in Ordnung. Sowas wie "Respekt" verlangt man nur von anderen gegenüber einem selbst - nur die wenigsten zeigen ihn auch gegenüber anderen. 

In diesem Zusammenhang @Rabowke und Co. Wenn du dich in deiner Pseudomoral selbstherrlich hier hinstellst und uns deine Meinung darüber aufzuzwingen versuchst was ich und andere zu wollen und zu brauchen haben, dann wird mir gleich so übel, dass ich hier mal eben schnell einen Account eröffne. Und Jetzt meine Meinung zu dem Thema:

Ums Brauchen kann es beim Zocken gar nicht gehen - außer Essen und Trinken,Luft etc. braucht der Mensch nicht viel. Ich brauche Manhunt nicht, ich brauch aber auch keine Demokratie, ich brauche keine Menschenrechte - brauchen tut man herzlich wenig... ist nur die Frage, ob man auf diese Dinge verzichten will.

Aber: Der Vergleich mit Kunst muss sehr wohl gelten gelassen werden. Es ist für mich Teil der Freiheit der Künste, der Redefreiheit, dass Entwickler AUCH Spiele wie MH entwickeln dürfen (meinetwegen als künstlerischer Schöpfungsakt) und da gehört auch dazu, dass sie dieses Werk anderen zugänglich machen dürfen. Denn wenn ich einem Künstler verbiete seine Werke der Öffentlichkeit zu zeigen, dann kann man die künstlerische Freiheit ja gleich abschaffen.

Entweder ich bekenne mich zu den demokratisch, freiheitlichen Grundprinzipien - wozu auch künstlerische Freiheit dazuzählt oder ich lasse es und bekenne mich zum Überwachungsstaat mit eingeschränkten persönlichen Rechten.

Ich würde sagen, solange wir das demokratische System haben, dürfen Spiele (egal welchen Inhalts) genausowenig verboten werden wie politische Parteien, Versammlungen uÄ.

Es kann zu diesem Thema eigentlich keine Diskussion geben - schade nur, dass einzelne die etwas Spezielles nicht mögen (Games...) es immer gleich verbieten wollen. Ich meine ich finde zum Beispiel:

Rape-Pornographie (Gespielte Vergewaltigungen) zB untragbar. 

Der Kettenraucher geht mir auch gegen den Strich, er schädigt seinen Körper und wird dem Steuerzahler ein Vermögen kosten mit seinem Kehlkopf- und Lungenkrebs. Noch dazu sein langsamer qualvoller Tod - ein Graus für seine Familie.

Ebenso ist mir der Konsum von Alkohol ein Dorn im Auge... 

Nur fordere ich Verbote für all diese Sachen? Nein! Sollen sich die Fans das von mir aus ansehen, sollen sie es konsumieren. Geht mich nichts an, ist deren Privatsache. Und die Privatssphäre dazu, wird ihnen vom deutschen Grundgesetz zugesprochen - genaudieselbe, die auch mir garantiert wird und mir das Recht verschafft im privaten Rahmen alles zu tun, was nicht gegen Gesetze verstößt! Dazu gehört auch das Spielen von Computerspielen jeden Inhalts - dafür brauche ich mich nicht zu rechtfertigen.

Ich möchte auch Spiele wie MH spielen dürfen. Ein Verbot liefe der demokratischen Grundidee zuwider, der persönlichen Freiheit und jedem gesunden Menschenverstand. (Gut der letzte Punkt ist natürlich rein rhetorisch den soviel gesunden MV gibt es nicht mehr, dass das wirklich ins Gewicht fiele)


----------



## Rabowke (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				crackajack am 19.03.2009 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 19.03.2009 10:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaub wir haben uns missverstanden bzw. verstehen uns immer noch nicht!  
Dabei verstehen wir uns doch sonst immer so gut. Ich sprach davon, wie man das selber wahr bzw. aufnimmt.

D.h. bei Filmen schaust du, bei Kunst schaust du und betrachtest ein Werk was definiert ist und unveränderbar.

Bei Filmem hingegen beeinflusst du selber das Geschehen, du verändert das, was du siehst nach deinen Wünschen.

Das ist für mich der große Unterschied bzw. das große Unterscheidungsmerkmal bei so einer Diskussion.

Hoffe das war jetzt einigermaßen verständlich ...


----------



## Drinius (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Ah ja, ein Polizeigewerkschaftsvorsitzender von dem man bisher noch nie was Sinnvolles gehört hat hat scheinbar ein Aufmerksamkeitsdefizitsyndrom und muss mal rumtrommeln/rumtrollen... Naja, wayne. Läuft doch mittlerweile immer nach dem selben Schema ab - irgendein Hinterwäldler kommt dann immer aus dem Loch gekrochen...


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				UncleMoe am 19.03.2009 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Mann hat völlig Recht diese Art von Spielen braucht kein Mensch. Es wir Zeit das die aus den Herzen und Köpfen unserer Kinder verschienden.
> 
> Und ausserdem hat es dann auch ein Ende mit den Diskussionen der ganzen kleinen Möchtegern-Mörder hier. Wenn ich mir so einige Beiträge hier durchlese muss ich wohl davon ausgehen das diese Spiele schon zu geistigen Schäden geführt haben.



Guten Morgen, Herr Beckstein!

Ich kann bei dieser ganzen "Killerspielediskussion" nur noch den Kopf schütteln. Wenn es dann immer heißt, er habe sich davon inspirieren lassen. Ja, aber wenn man danach geht, dann müsste man ja alles verbieten. Kriminalbücher, Fernsehen. Weil wenn es keine Computerspiele mehr gebe, würde so ein "krankes Hirn" sich seine Inspirationen eben woanders holen. Die würden immer irgendwas finden.
Aber deswegen darf man doch nicht Millionen anderen Spielern ihr Hobby kaputt machen. Man steckt doch auch nicht gleich die ganze Verwandtschaft mit in den Knast, wenn jemand einen Mord begangen hat?
Bei einem Verbot müssten Millionen ganz normale Spieler dafür büßen, dass eine(!) Person so einen Mist gebaut hat. Das kann es doch echt nicht sein.
Da wird ein ganz normales Hobby in eine illegale, kriminelle Ecke gedrängt und das ist absolut nicht hinnehmbar.


----------



## Rabowke (19. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Polizei Hessen:*



			
				DieSuperNuss am 19.03.2009 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Zusammenhang @Rabowke und Co. Wenn du dich in deiner Pseudomoral selbstherrlich hier hinstellst und uns deine Meinung darüber aufzuzwingen versuchst was ich und andere zu wollen und zu brauchen haben, dann wird mir gleich so übel[...]


Erstmal ist es weder "Pseudomoral" noch stell ich mich hier "selbstherrlich" hin. Ich spiele genauso Gears of War oder FarCry2 oder [...] wie jeder andere begeisterte Spieler.

Des Weiteren probiere ich niemanden meine Meinung aufzuzwingen sondern lege lediglich meinen Standpunkt dar, warum ich der Meinung bin, dass es für eine Gesellschaft nicht gut sein kann, wenn man ohne Einschränkung den Zugang zu solchen Medien gestattet.

Damit meine ich natürlich nicht nur Spiele sondern auch Filme oder ähnliche Medien.

Kurztext für dich: ich würde eine Grenze der Gewaltdarstellung für verschiedene Medien befürworten, allerdings bezieht sich das auf extreme Gewaltdarstellungen wo ich mir, mit meinem Menschenverstand, nicht erklären kann, warum jemand das sehen möchte.

Bislang hats mir immer noch keiner erklären können, warum man explizite und gewaltverherrlichende Darstellungen benötigt. Die einzigen Antworten diesbezüglich waren, und das wusste ich vorher ( siehe mein Post ): "... Recht auf selbstbestimmung!"

Aber das "Warum man das sehen will" bleibt bis dato offen.


----------



## Rabowke (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Shadow_Man am 19.03.2009 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann bei dieser ganzen "Killerspielediskussion" nur noch den Kopf schütteln. Wenn es dann immer heißt, er habe sich davon inspirieren lassen. Ja, aber wenn man danach geht[...]


Lies dir doch mal den Text von eX! durch ... das ist im Grunde ausführlich erklärt wo 'genau' der Unterschied zur Darstellung als Unterscheidungsmerkmal der Medien ist.


----------



## Gromir (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Drinius am 19.03.2009 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ah ja, ein Polizeigewerkschaftsvorsitzender von dem man bisher noch nie was Sinnvolles gehört hat hat scheinbar ein Aufmerksamkeitsdefizitsyndrom und muss mal rumtrommeln/rumtrollen...



Du weisst schon, dass ADS nichts damit zu tun hat, dass jemand meint er werde nicht genug beachtet.

Aber btt.


----------



## adrenalin20 (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Man man ist das ein doofer HEINI....


----------



## DeXteRDeluxE (19. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Polizei Hessen:*

Langsam wirds echt lächerlich.
Die Politik/ unser Staat versucht immer einen Sündenbock zu finden - Videospiele

Was in Winnenden passiert ist, ist mit keinen Worten auszudrücken und wohl eine der schlimmsten Taten die hier passiert sind.

Aber, das Spiele daran Schuld sind kann getrost ausgeschlossen werden. Niemand schaut Filme oder spielt Spiele und wird dann zum Massenmörder mit RamboSkillz.

DIe Gesellschaft ist schuld, nicht die Spiele/Filme. Erst gestern hat ein Familienvater ein Blutbad angerichtet, seine Frau getötet, seinen Sohn getötet, viele verletzt und sich anschließend selbst erschossen. 
Wahrscheinlich hatte der Vater Geldprobleme, Zurückweisung durch seine Frau erfahren, psychische Probleme, Probleme im Beruf etc. das sind Gründe die zu so einer verzweifelten Tat führen. Und nicht Videospiele oder Filme. 

Niemand spielt ein Spiel und wird daraufhin zum Mörder. Es kann ja gut sein das Spiele/Filme aggressiv machen können. Aber Schule, Beruf, Politik, Beziehung können einen auch ankotzen und man wird gereizt.

Wieviele Gewalttaten gibt es am Wochenende, vorallem Körperverletztung. Häufig ist Alkohol im Spiel, vernebelt die Sinne und man wird gereizt.
Viele rasten dann aus wenn ihnen etwas nicht passt, es um Frauen geht oder sonst eine Streiterei.

DIe häufigsten Ursachen für Gewaltaten, sind immer Zukunftssorgen, Geldprobleme (das ist so oder so das wichtiste in unserer Gesellschaft!), psychische Probleme, und vorallem die LIEBE! Ja Zurückweisung, betrogen zu werden etc. verletzten einen Menschen wie keine andere Sache auf der Welt.

Ich wähle die CDU seit nunmehr fast 6 Jahren, egal ob Bundestagswahl, Europawahl, Gemeinderatswahl egal wo, ich wähle immer CDU.
Aber damit ist jetzt Schluss. Die bekommen nie wieder eine Stimme von mir. Nur weil sie es sich leicht machen wollen gehen sie gegen Spiele und Filme vor. Anstatt sich unserer Gesellschaft anzunehmen.
Nie wieder CDU!

btw. in vielen Teilen der Welt kennen die Leute gar keine VIdeospiele/Filme, dort herrscht eine hohe Kriminalität. Und warum? Weil dort alle arm sind und zum überleben müssen sie leider kriminell werden. Das entschuldigt zwar nicht ihr verhalten, erklärt es aber für uns.

Justmy2cents


----------



## DieSuperNuss (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Warum auch Erklärungen?

Es braucht dir niemand zu erklären, warum er irgendetwas mag oder nicht. Es hat dich schlichtweg nicht zu interessieren, was andere Staatsbürger in ihrem Privatleben machen, solange sie sich gesetzestreu verhalten. Keine Erklärung, weil kein Erklärungsbedarf besteht. 
"Ich habe auch MH gespielt." Punkt. Da gibts für Volljährige nichts zu erklären. 
Eine Rechtfertigung von anderen für ihr legales tun zu fordern, das niemandem schadet ist selbstherrlich, weil da eine (pseudomoralische) Wertung drinsteckt. Und wer erklärt dich dazu imstande mir zu sagen, ich wäre ja sozusagen krank, weil ich sowas wie MH nicht von vorneherein verurteile?


----------



## Rabowke (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				DieSuperNuss am 19.03.2009 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer erklärt dich dazu imstande mir zu sagen, ich wäre ja sozusagen krank, weil ich sowas wie MH nicht von vorneherein verurteile?


Siehst du, dass ist der Unterschied ... ich vorverurteile niemanden oder bezeichne diesen als krank weil er Manhunt gespielt hat und gut findet.

Ich wollte lediglich wissen, wieso und warum. Das war ohne Wertung.

Probier doch einfach mal mir keine Dinge zu unterstellen die einfach nicht da sind ... ich möchte es nur verstehen bzw. eine Diskussionsgrundlage finden.

Wenn man mir sagt, er findet den Grad an Gewalt in diesem Spiel absolut in Ordnung und es ist notwendig für das Spiel, dann wäre das eine Aussage.

Bislang kam aber immer nur, auch von dir, "... meine Sache".

So kann eine Diskussion nicht funktionieren ... und das hier ist ein Diskussionsforum.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Rabowke am 19.03.2009 09:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings sehe ich immer einen Unterschied ob man passiv etwas wahrnimmt, wie z.B. Filme, Kunst etc. oder ob man tatsächlich 'selber Hand anlegt', wie eben bei Manhunt.


Woher weisst du, dass es einen so grossen Unterschied macht? Vielleicht ist das von Person zu Person unterschiedlich, vielleicht spielt es sogar überhaupt keine Rolle. Es ist ja nicht so, dass man das irgendwie in Werten festhalten könnte (Gewaltspiele spielen = plus 8 auf psychischen Schaden). Von existierenden Studien zu diesem Thema weiss ich nichts aber wenn es welche gibt, dann gibt es bestimmt auch welche die Gegenteiliges behaupten. 

Auf der anderen Seite kann man auch argumentieren, dass man bei Spielen den Faktor Grafik hat, durch den ein endgültiger Bezug zur Realität verhindert wird. In einem Horrorfilm sieht man echte Menschen, denen (wenn die Illusion perfekt ist) echte Gewalt angetan wird. Vielleicht ist das ja viel gewichtiger zu werten als der Punkt mit der passiven/aktiven Wahrnehmung. 

Ich kann diese Frage nicht endültig beantworten. Willst du behaupten du kannst das? 



			
				Rabowke am 19.03.2009 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> lenymo am 19.03.2009 10:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Womit wir wieder bei der Frage sind, was man braucht. Ich bestreite nicht, dass ein Spiel wie Manhunt (oder jeder andere beliebige Shooter) potentiell psychischen Schaden anrichten kann und letztendlich keinen Zweck erfüllt ausser der reinen Unterhaltung. Das trifft aber auf so viele andere Dinge auch zu, oft sogar wesentlich unbestreitbarer. Das beste Beispiel wurde bereits angesprochen: Alkohol. Den Schaden, den Alkohol anrichtet, kann man sogar in Zahlen messen - Unfallstatistiken, Gewalttaten, finanzielle Belastung des Gesundheitssystems etc. Dagegen ist der potentielle Schade von Manhunt ein Furz im Tornado. Brauchen wir Alkohol als Konsumgut in unserer Gesellschaf? Nein. Niemandem, ausser natürlich der zuständigen Lobby, würde es also schaden, würde man Alkohol verbieten. Niemand würde sich mehr totsaufen, niemand würde im Suff anderen Schaden zufügen. 



			
				Rabowke am 19.03.2009 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Bislang hats mir immer noch keiner erklären können, warum man explizite und gewaltverherrlichende Darstellungen benötigt. Die einzigen Antworten diesbezüglich waren, und das wusste ich vorher ( siehe mein Post ): "... Recht auf selbstbestimmung!"


Dann erklär mir auch du wofür man Alkohl braucht. 



> Aber das "Warum man das sehen will" bleibt bis dato offen.


So wie du es nicht verstehen kannst, warum jemand gewaltverherrlichende Darstellungen sehen will, so kann manch anderer nicht verstehen, warum sich jemand bis zur Bewustlosigkeit besaufen will. Und so wird sie diese Diskussion immer weiter im Kreis drehen ... 

SSA


----------



## Odin333 (19. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Polizei Hessen:*



			
				Rabowke am 19.03.2009 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> DieSuperNuss am 19.03.2009 12:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum man sowas sehen will kann ich auch nicht erklären. (sehe selber ab und zu einen  Horrorstreifen, und spiele auch recht gerne so sachen wie Fear (un es muss für mich auch  uncut sein) aber trotzdem könnte ich nicht sagen warum ich sowas sehen kann bzw. will.

Ich bin seit längerem volljährig, und ich bin der Meinung, dass ich selbst in der Lage bin zu entscheiden, welche Spiel ich spiele und welche Filme ich sehe.
Beispiel: Nachdem ich Hostel mit seinen wirklich überflüssigen Darstellungen gehesehen habe, habe ich mich klar dafür entschieden den 2. Teil zu meiden.
Saw 1 beispielsweise habe ich gern gesehen, weil die Story packend und die Gewaltdarstellungen einen gewissen Sinn ergaben - das ist im 2. und allen nachfolgenden Teilen weckgefallen, und deshalb sehe ich mir ab den 3. Teil kein Saw mehr an.

Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass jeder für sich durchaus in der Lage sein kann, zu unterscheiden, ob er einen Film oder ein Spiel aushält oder nicht, dafür braucht es aber eine gewisse Reife, die bei einem 16-jährigen oder z.T. auch noch bei 18-jährigen nicht vorhanden ist.

Deshalb bin ich für bessere Kontrollen und meinetwegen für eine Erhöhung der Alterseinstufung (ab 21).
Was würde z.B. gegen eine automatische Ausweiskontrolle bei MM & Co sprechen? Oder einen eigenen ab 18-Bereich bei eben jenene Anbietern?

Für alles was aus dem Internet kommt, sind übrigens zu 100% die Eltern verantwortlich, es gibt genug Systeme, die die Gefährdenden Inhalte Blockieren.


----------



## Lemmiwinks (19. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Polizei Hessen:*

Die Welt wird nicht ärmer wenn es keine Schützenvereine mehr gibt.


----------



## anjuna80 (19. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Polizei Hessen:*



			
				Rabowke am 19.03.2009 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> DieSuperNuss am 19.03.2009 12:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast gesagt Manhunt braucht kein Mensch. Wieso maßt du dir an zu sagen was jemand anderes braucht und was nicht? Das ist genau so ein willkürlicher Standpunkt wie ihn sogenannte Experten immer vertreten, nur eben auf einer Gewaltstufe höher. 



> Des Weiteren probiere ich niemanden meine Meinung aufzuzwingen sondern lege lediglich meinen Standpunkt dar, warum ich der Meinung bin, dass es für eine Gesellschaft nicht gut sein kann, wenn man ohne Einschränkung den Zugang zu solchen Medien gestattet.



Es geht nicht um einen erschwerten Zugang zu diesen Medien, sondern um ein VERBOT. Darin liegt ein gewaltiger Unterschied, und muss wohl nicht erläutert werden.



> Kurztext für dich: ich würde eine Grenze der Gewaltdarstellung für verschiedene Medien befürworten, allerdings bezieht sich das auf extreme Gewaltdarstellungen wo ich mir, mit meinem Menschenverstand, nicht erklären kann, warum jemand das sehen möchte.


Und noch einmal: wieso maßt du dir an, deinen eigenen Geschmack auf andere zu übertragen? Nur weil du das nicht sehen möchtest, heisst das nicht, dass andere das nicht sehen wollen. 
Ich guck mir auch gerne Horrorfilme an und bin der friedlichste Mensch auf Erden. 



> Bislang hats mir immer noch keiner erklären können, warum man explizite und gewaltverherrlichende Darstellungen benötigt. Die einzigen Antworten diesbezüglich waren, und das wusste ich vorher ( siehe mein Post ): "... Recht auf selbstbestimmung!"
> 
> Aber das "Warum man das sehen will" bleibt bis dato offen.



Ja warum warum? Ja warum gucken Frauen gerne Liebesfilme? Ja wieso mag der eine dies und der andere das?


----------



## crackajack (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 19.03.2009 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn einer im Kopf so durcheinander ist, und tatsächlich den gezielten Massenmord als legitimes Mittel ansieht, dann kann ich mir auch vorstellen, dass diese Personen virtuelle Vorlagen als Inspiration ansehen,


Kann aber auch so gut wie jeder Actionfilm oder Buch sein, woraus man das nimmt.
Ok, so oft und exzessiv wiederholt wie in Spielen wird es da nicht, aber nunja.... Vorlagen gibt es schon länger als es Spiele gibt.



			
				Rabowke am 19.03.2009 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub wir haben uns missverstanden bzw. verstehen uns immer noch nicht!
> Dabei verstehen wir uns doch sonst immer so gut. Ich sprach davon, wie man das selber wahr bzw. aufnimmt.


Und ich eben nicht nur. Ich rede vom Kunstschaffenden genauso wie vom Kunstkonsumierenden.

Ich rede vom Spieler der in Manhunt eine Brechstange in den Kopf des Gegners ramt.
Ich rede vom Künstler der Blut auf eine Leinwand klatscht.
Ich rede von Anthony Hopkins der Menschen lecker findet.
Ich rede von Jo Prestia der Monica Belucci vergewaltigt.

Warum soll man denen das in einem Kunstmedium ganz selbstverständlich erlauben und wir Spieler sollen virtuell irgendwie vergleichbares nicht tun dürfen?


----------



## Memphis11 (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Rabowke am 19.03.2009 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> DieSuperNuss am 19.03.2009 12:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In einem Punkt muss ich der @Nuss aber recht geben, wiso sollte hier irgendwer den bedarf verspüren dir zur erklären warum man solche games gut findet oder auch nicht?
Diskussion hin oder her, das geht dich wirklich nix an.


----------



## Rabowke (19. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Polizei Hessen:*



			
				anjuna80 am 19.03.2009 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]


Um mal den Ton etwas zu verschärfen: unterlass es bitte mir zu unterstellen ich würde mir irgendwas anmaßen.

Ich schreib nicht ohne Grund in den meisten Fällen "ich", in Ordnung.

Bei dem "... braucht kein Mensch" fehlt, damit du glücklich bist, der kleine Passus ", finde ich, ... ich rede hier lediglich über meine Sicht der Dinge und lege meinen Standpunkt dar.

Das hat weder was mit anmaßen zutun noch mit irgendwelchen anderen Dingen.

Das vllt. mal vorweg zur Klärung der Positionen hier. 

Ansonsten gehe ich natürlich mit Forderungen wie verschärfte Kontrollen der Gesetze absolut konform, wir haben mit die strengsten Gesetze. Sie müssen nur eingehalten werden, bzw. es muss dafür gesorgt werden, dass sie eingehalten werden und bei Verstoß müssen eben drakonische Strafen drohen.

Auch die aktuell wieder entfachte Diskussion bezügl. Testkäufe find ich, persönlich, absolut in Ordnung und gerechtfertigt.


----------



## DieSuperNuss (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Rabowke am 19.03.2009 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> DieSuperNuss am 19.03.2009 12:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sry wusste nicht, dass ich mit einem Politiker kommuniziere: Viel reden, aber nichts gesagt haben.

"Du verstehst einfach nicht, dass es darum geht, das 
1. "braucht man nicht" sehr wohl eine allg. Wertung (verurteilung) darstellt 
2.es nichts zu erklären gibt: ob MH auch ohne Gewalt auskommt ist irrelevant. Es ist nunmal exzessiv gewalthaltig, es ist indiziert und das wars. Obs auch ohne Gewalt geht ist doch uninteressant, da brauchts keine Rechtfertigung. Ich frage DaVinci ja auch nicht, ob die Mona Lisa vielleicht mit Hut hätte malen können, warum er es nicht getan hat... erklär doch mal Leonardo, warum denn bitte OHNE HUT??? Muss denn das sein??? Keine Wertung über dein Bild, ABER ohne HUT?


----------



## Huskyboy (19. März 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Polizei Hessen:*



			
				Rabowke am 19.03.2009 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch die aktuell wieder entfachte Diskussion bezügl. Testkäufe find ich, persönlich, absolut in Ordnung und gerechtfertigt.



ich muss dir in allen punkten recht geben

bzgl Manhunt, wie ihr sicher wisst ist das spiel von DMA verzeiung Rockstar,  Manhunt ist ein GTA abfallprodukt, dort sind all die kranken ideen verwurstet die man wohl nicht in GTA haben wollte, die gründe kann man sich sicher selbst denken

dazu wurde einfach ne rudimentäre story gebastelt, Engine hatte man, fertig

Das Spiel ist drauf angelegt möglichst hohe Ratings zu bekommen, bzw indiziert und beschlagnahmt zu werden, genauso Manhunt 2, was sogar noch ne schippe drauflegt, Rockstar hat meiner ansicht nach sogar geplant das das Spiel nicht auf konsolen erscheinen darf (die konsolenhersteller wollen keine Adults Only titel auf ihren konsolen) damit man nachher was von zensur und einschränkung der Kunst schreiben kann

Manhunt 2 ist hierzulande (noch) nicht beschlagnahmt sondern auf Liste B indiziert, ratet mal welche gruppe "kunden" danach fragt.. 12-17 Jährige vorrangig, aber das spiel führen selbst wir nicht, L4D US haben wir (das ist auch Liste B) aber Manhunt 2 wollen wir nicht verkaufen, das spiel gehört meiner ansicht nach defintiv beschlagnahmt, leider sind staatsanwaltschaften sehr bequem und langsam

ich bin auch der meinung das man der BPJM viel zu viel "macht" genommen hat, es kann nicht angehen das spiele mit FSK/USK siegel nicht mehr indiziert werden können, meiner meinung nach haben spiele wie Left4Dead und GTA 4 nämlich nichts im offenen verkauf verloren sondern gehören unter die ladentheke


----------



## eX2tremiousU (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				satchmo am 19.03.2009 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich flüchtet sich jemand mit seinen Gewaltgedanken in die dafür geeignete Welt.


Das ist auch das Ergebnis der Wissenschaft.


> Aber auf der anderen Seite ist es eben auch so, dass niemand wegen dem Spiel zu einem gewaltbeherrschten Menschen wird.


Das ist klar, und erstaunlicherweise hat bisher auch kein Psychiater oder Kriminologe (sogar Pfeiffer nicht) behauptet, dass Spiele Menschen drastisch umpolen können. Einige wenige Politiker mögen das vielleicht behaupten, nur haben diese Politiker im Regelfall weder Ahnung von der Psychiatrie, noch von den virtuellen "Unterhaltungskonzepten mit hohem Gewaltanteil". Und ich betone erneut, dass es nur wenige Politiker gibt. Eigentlich sind es immer die gleichen Verdächtigen, die aus einem gewissen Freistaat zu kommen scheinen, der für komische Weißwürste und ein Massenbesäufnis genannt „Oktoberfest“ bekannt ist... 


> Man kann in einem freien Staat keine absolute Sicherheit schaffen.


Das geht sicherlich nicht, nur bin ich für eine Verschärfung bzw. Überarbeitung von existierenden Regeln:

*1.)* Reformierung der USK: Spiele gezielt und effektiver prüfen, die Freigabe nicht nur von der Brutalität und der Intention (Selbstjustiz bei Max Payne), sondern auch vom potentiellen Suchtpotential abhängig machen. Warum ein CSS trotz entsprechender Gewaltdarstellungen ab 16 freigegeben ist, ist mir nicht ganz klar. Selbiges gilt für andere Titel, die trotz harter Darstellungen entsprechende Freigaben bekommen. Beim Thema Onlinerollenspiele gehe ich absolut mit der Forderung von Prof. Pfeiffer konform. Freigaben sollten da kategorisch nur ab 18 erfolgen, weil eben Schüler und Jugendliche oftmals _nicht_ abschätzen können, wie stark das Suchtpotential bzw. der Zeitvernichtungsfaktor ist. Handlungsbedarf bei virtuellem Sondermüll wie Manhunt sehe ich eigentlich nicht. Das Ding wurde indiziert und beschlagnahmt. "Verbote" gibt es also schon, und sie greifen bei entsprechend schweren Fällen auch.

*2.)* Minimale Verschärfung des Waffengesetzes: Das Lagern von Schusswaffen sollte in den eigenen 4 Wänden verboten werden, und Schützenvereine müssten entsprechend mit Sicherheitsmechanismen "aufrüsten". Ich schieße selbst gerne im Verein, sehe aber keinen Grund darin, warum man die Waffen in den eigenen 4 Wänden lagern sollte. Und ich kenne bisher noch keinen Schützen, der begründet ein Problem damit hätte, wenn die eigene Glock 17c im Stahltresor des Vereins übernachtet, statt im Kellertresor des Hauses, wo eben auch Kinder wohnen. Kinder im Haushalt sind immer ein Risikofaktor. Nicht alle laufen Amok oder sind brutal, aber Kinder sind gerissen und kommen vll. irgendwie an den Schlüssel oder die Kombination. Auch um die Waffe "nur" den Freunden zu zeigen. Beim Bund gibt man "seine" Waffe immerhin auch nach jeder Übung oder dem Schießstandbesuch ab. Das sollte gerade im zivilen Sektor gelten.

*3.)* Generelles Verbot von Softairs, die echten Waffen bis aufs Detail ähneln. Bei aller Liebe zum Waffenfetisch: Warum es Softairs mit den äußeren Merkmalen von halbautomatischen Waffen eines großen Kalibers geben muss, ist mir schleierhaft. In erster Linie ist das "Spielzeug", das schnell Probleme auslösen kann, wenn man damit im Freien "spielt".

*4.)* Sensibilisierung der Eltern. Wenn man schon Millionen für dämliche Kampagnen wie "du bist Deutschland" ausgeben kann, dann sollte man auch eine entsprechende Kampagne starten, die Eltern klar macht, dass Spiele eben nicht gleich Spiele sind (etwas ähnliches gab es bereits, ist aber imho untergegangen). Hinzu müssen Verkäufer entsprechend "drastisch" geschult werden, Spiele nicht an Kinder oder nicht eindeutig vom Alter einschätzbare Personen zu verkaufen. Probekäufe unter Aufsicht des Jugendamtes oder ähnlicher staatlicher Institutionen wären sinnig. Warum sich DAS damals nicht bei den Alkoholkontrollen durchgesetzt hat, ist mir absolut schleierhaft...

Eigentlich sind alle Regeln auch ohne Modifikation ausreichend stark. Nur was bringen die Regeln, wenn Eltern, Gesellschaft und sonstige Faktoren diese ignorieren. Aber theoretisch könnte man bei Spielen und Waffen mit den angedachten Änderungen das Netz enger ziehen, ohne das jemand wirklich in seiner Freiheit beschnitten wird.

Edit: 





			
				SoSchautsAus am 19.03.2009 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann diese Frage nicht endültig beantworten. Willst du behaupten du kannst das?


Es gibt Studien, die nicht zwischen passiver und aktiver Gewalt differenzieren. Diese thematisieren nur die Wirkung der allgemeinen Medien. Und es gibt Studien, die spezifisch auf Passivität und Interaktivität eingehen.

Faktisch sollte dir aber jeder Psychiater (falls du einen kennst, kannst du diesen ja fragen) bestätigen können, dass Interaktivität und Passivität 2 völlig und grundverschiedene Dinge sind, die andere Regionen im Gehirn ansprechen und auch anders auf den Menschen bzw. die Gefühlswelt wirken. Schlagworte sind: *Empfundenes Mitgefühl* (_bei Saw und Saving Private Ryan hat man Mitgefühl und verurteil die Gewalt, die Unschuldigen angetan wird, im Spiel findet das nicht statt_), *Erfassung der Situation / Motivation* (_warum töte ICH im Spiel, warum tötet der Held im Film?_), *Selbstreflexion* (_ich töte weil es im Spiel Spielziel ist und häufig Spaß macht, wenn der Filmheld - oder eine Feindfigur - tötet, dann aus Gründen die man verstehen kann, oder eben emotional verabscheut_), *Gewalt in Relation zum Inhalt, Identifikationspotential* (_ICH bin der Täter im Spiel, ICH kann die Handlungen der Filmfigur an moralischen Werten messen und so bewerten_).

Natürlich gibt es auch bei Filmen (wie auch bei Spielen) "emotional geschädigte Konsumenten", die sich an der Gewalt ergötzen und den Film darauf reduzieren, aber bei normalen und emotional ausgeglichenen Menschen, findet eine deutliche Differenzierung zwischen Aktivität und Passivität statt. 

...

Manhunt 1 ist indiziert und beschlagnahmt. Von Teil 2 habe ich nicht geredet, obwohl der Titel sicherlich auch die Kriterien für eine Beschlagnahmung erfüllt.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Huskyboy (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

im falle Manhunt irrst du, Manhunt 2 ist nicht beschlagnahmt sondern nur indiziert

warum das nur indiziert wird ka. vielleicht mal ne staatsanwaltschaft darauf aufmerksam machen und nen freiexemplar zukommen lassen, obwohl die besorgen sich das selbst

Das Waffengesetz sagt schon das munition getrennt von den waffen in einem tresor oder ähnlichem aufbewahrt werden muss, da gibts ganz klare vorschriften auch für die lagerung zuhause, wogegen der Vater des Amokläufers verstoßen hat..

die USK hat ja schon plakate drucken lassen, nur irgendwie hängt kein Händler die auf, da sehen wohl einige ihre kunden wegfallen, ich geh stark davon aus das die meisten händler garnicht wollen das eltern wissen das es sowas wie USK gibt, man könnte ja weniger verdienen

wobei ich USK und FSK ja abschaffen würde..

.. aber dafür die BPJM die altersfreigaben setzen lassen würde und zwar anhand der Uncut! versionen, sprich bekommt uncut "Ab 18" ist auch ne cut ab 18, so hat man gleich das problem der Cut versionen mit erledigt


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Rabowke am 19.03.2009 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 19.03.2009 12:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich alles gelesen  Dennoch kann man nicht was in einem Spiel passiert 1:1 auf die Wirklichkeit übertragen. Selbst wenn jemand der beste in einem Shooter ist, kann er immer noch nicht mit einer echten Waffe umgehen, sondern er muss dann zusätzlich noch das Schießen mit einer echten Waffe lernen. Mit einem Computerspiel bringt man niemandem um, mit einer Waffe schon. Das nur mal als Denkanstoß.

Außerdem haben Shooter nicht nur schlechte Seiten. Man lernt bei einem solchen Spiel auch einen guten Blick für Details, schnelle Reaktionen und schnelles Handeln, auch unter Streßsituationen. Das hat mir zum Beispiel im "RL" im Straßenverkehr schon einige Male geholfen. Dadurch das ich bestimmte Situationen blitzschnell erahnen konnte und schnell reagieren konnte, bin ich sicher schon dem ein oder anderen Unfall entkommen. Hätte ich diese Spiele nicht gespielt, wäre ich wahrscheinlich nie so reaktionsschnell gewesen.


----------



## cryer (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Wenn man ALLES, was sich negativ auf die Entwicklung eines Kindes oder eines Jugendlichen auswirken kann, verbieten würde, dann muss die Frage gestellt werden: Was haben Kinder dann noch?

Welche Ausrede hat die Gesellschaft dann, wenn alles verboten ist und es trotzdem zu Übergriffen kommt? Hinter welcher Floskel verstecken wir uns dann? 

Sicherlich mag es nicht belegbar sein, dass Spiele KEINE schädlichen Auswirkungen haben, aber auch das Gegenteil ist nicht bewiesen. Somit zählt auch hier die Unschuldsvermutung, solange bis das Gegenteil bewiesen wurde. Was für einen Angeklagten vor Gericht gültig ist, wird in Bezug auf Spiele einfach mal auf die Seite geschoben. 

Dass es in diesem Land leider viel zu viele Eltern gibt, die sich um ihre Kinder nicht kümmern, die nicht wissen, was ihre Kinder auf dem Rechner oder der konsole spielen, die kaum mit ihren Kindern Gespräche führen, DAS wird leider erneut nicht thematisiert. Denn es wird Gründe haben, weswegen Heranwachsende sich in virtuelle Welten flüchten. Vielleicht finden sie da jemanden der zuhört, der mit ihnen kommuniziert, der sie weitest gehend ernst nimmt. Unsere Probleme fangen in der Familie an, die nur zur Phrase verkommen ist. Dass auch dieser Verfall einen Grund hat, welcher unmittelbar auf die Belastungen der Menschen zurück zu führen ist, sollte auch in der Politik bekannt sein, aber da wagt sich niemand dran.

Kurzfristige Lösungen wird es keine geben. Man sollte sich aber langsam wirklich Gedanken darüber machen, wo langfristig der Hebel anzusetzen sein wird. Und da ist ein Verbot von Dingen reiner Aktionismus, der nichts ändern wird.


----------



## satchmo (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 19.03.2009 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> satchmo am 19.03.2009 11:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gegen Deine differenzierte Betrachtungsweise und die Lösungsansätze kann man nichts haben. Sie sind gut und strukturiert und verlangen nichts unmögliches. Auch ich war jahrelang Sportschütze LG und Kleinkaliber-Gewehr (Dreistellungskampf). Auch mir ist nicht ganz klar, warum Munition und Waffen daheim gelagert werden müssen...

Allerdings würde ich die Reihenfolge ändern. Meiner Meinung nach gehört Punkt 4 mit dem 1. Punkt getauscht. Vielleicht wolltest Du der Reihenfolge aber gar keine Gewichtung geben.

Ich glaube, wenn Schulen den Anfang machen und über Elternabende und von den Behörden herausgegebenen Broschüren, den Eltern Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe an die Hand geben und somit den Startschuss für eine neue Zeit der Eigenverantwortung und Medienkompetenz einleiten, wird sich Dein 1. (mein 4. Punkt) von alleine relativieren.

Und ja, es stimmt, auch Herr Pfeiffer ist oft wesentlich diffenrenzierter als so manch ein Forist oder Jouranlist es gerne hätte. Dennoch mag ich ihn nicht, da ist einfach schon zu viel merkwürdiges in seinem Zusammenhang vorgefallen.

Ansonsten aber; schöner Beitrag.


----------



## Huskyboy (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				satchmo am 19.03.2009 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ja, es stimmt, auch Herr Pfeiffer ist oft wesentlich diffenrenzierter als so manch ein Forist oder Jouranlist es gerne hätte. Dennoch mag ich ihn nicht, da ist einfach schon zu viel merkwürdiges in seinem Zusammenhang vorgefallen.
> 
> Ansonsten aber; schöner Beitrag.



das problem was er hat das spielemagazine, websites etc gerne alles aus dem zusammenhang reissen um es so darzustellen wie sie es gerne hätten.. macht aber jede publikation


----------



## eX2tremiousU (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				satchmo am 19.03.2009 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht wolltest Du der Reihenfolge aber gar keine Gewichtung geben.


 Wollte ich nicht. Ich musste das aber irgendwie halbwegs übersichtlich gliedern. Für mich sind alle Punkte von einer gleichstarken Relevanz.


> Ansonsten aber; schöner Beitrag.


Danke.

Regards, eX!


----------



## satchmo (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Wo ich gerade über Pfeiffer sprach:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Poli...nfluss-von-Medien-auf-Gewalt--/meldung/134831

Es erhärtet meine Vermutung, dass die Ergbnisse aus Niedersachsen nich selten schon voher zumindest fast feststehen und es nur noch um die Feststellung der Werte (Values) geht..

Es gibt die selektive Wahrnehmung, es gibt aber auch die selektive Medienbeeinflussung.

Was sind die wahren Ziele von diesem Institut?


----------



## z3ro22 (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

jaja wir sind alle mörder und der kerl der gestern seine familie erschoss war wohl auch ein typ der killerspiele gespielt hat wa.mein gott was für bekloppte menschen es gibt und die polizei sind die größten deppen.


----------



## Vidder (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Die Welt wird auch nicht ärmer, wenn es keine Waffen mehr in privaten Haushalten gibt.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (19. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 19.03.2009 09:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Memphis11 am 19.03.2009 09:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genauso wie es mit Sicherheit alle Spieler von Manhunt tun... (wobei ich das Spiel nicht kenne).

Jeder soll das Hobby ausüben, dass ihm oder ihr Spass macht, aber warum man ausgerechnet Leuten den Umgang mit Schusswaffen in ihrer Freizeit beibringen muss, entzieht sich immer noch meinem Verständnis.


----------



## Huskyboy (19. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 19.03.2009 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 19.03.2009 09:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



spiel es und du wirst sehen was wir meinen


----------



## SoSchautsAus (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Shadow_Man am 19.03.2009 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem haben Shooter nicht nur schlechte Seiten. Man lernt bei einem solchen Spiel auch einen guten Blick für Details, schnelle Reaktionen und schnelles Handeln, auch unter Streßsituationen. Das hat mir zum Beispiel im "RL" im Straßenverkehr schon einige Male geholfen. Dadurch das ich bestimmte Situationen blitzschnell erahnen konnte und schnell reagieren konnte, bin ich sicher schon dem ein oder anderen Unfall entkommen. Hätte ich diese Spiele nicht gespielt, wäre ich wahrscheinlich nie so reaktionsschnell gewesen.


Woher willst du wissen, dass deine Reaktionsschnelligkeit auf die Spiele zurückzuführen ist? Sorry aber das ist mir ein bisschen sehr weit hergeholt. 

SSA


----------



## Boesor (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Rabowke am 19.03.2009 09:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt euer Problem nicht. Das geht jetzt in Richtung Computec bzw. PCGames im Allgemeinen.
> 
> Solange es keine definitive Aussage über Spiele gibt, also welche Spiele unter den Begriff "Killerspiele" zu verstehen sind, hat der gute Mann in meinen Augen Recht.
> 
> Spiele wie z.B. Manhunt I & II braucht kein Mensch.



Fall du damit vor hattest die Diskussion in normale Bahnen zu lenken kann ich nur sagen:
failed


----------



## Fiffi1984 (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Boesor am 19.03.2009 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 19.03.2009 09:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Der arme Rabowke schenkt seinen kompletten Arbeitstag her um hier seinen Standpunkt zu verteidigen. Du sollst doch arbeiten!


----------



## Boesor (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 19.03.2009 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 19.03.2009 13:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist aber auch eine Herkulesaufgabe (oder Sisyphusarbeit?), in einem Computerspieleforum die Sinnhaftigkeit einiger Computerspiele in frage zu stellen. 
Egal wie richtig es ist, das wird hier in etwa soviele Anhänger finden wie die Forderung nach einem Tempolimit im Ferrari Forum.


----------



## satchmo (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Fiffi1984 am 19.03.2009 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 19.03.2009 13:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde so sinnlos war es doch gar nicht. Die Standpunkte sind doch schön herausgearbeitet worden. Jedenfalls fande ich die Diskussione hier und heute durchaus nützlich.

Ich sollte auch arbeiten... leider hat die Finanzkriese unsere B2B-Werbeagentur voll erwischt und ich habe ne Menge Zeit für dieses Forum...


----------



## satchmo (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Boesor am 19.03.2009 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Fiffi1984 am 19.03.2009 13:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke Sisyphusarbeit trifft es besser. Denn stemmen wird das niemand.


----------



## SIKORA1 (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 19.03.2009 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> creeperpcs am 19.03.2009 10:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also hierzu wäre sagen das dies Amok Täter immer tun, sie schalten Ihre Emotion ab um "rational" Ihr Ziel umzusetzen, das hat nichts mit dem Einfluss von "Killerspielen" zu tun. Ich glaube das gabs in letzter Zeit auch wieder gehäufte Beitrage die das erklären und natürlich nutzt das Militär Simulationen um sowas zu üben... Aber es ist totaler Quatsch deshalb Spiele zu verbieten, die für 99,9% ein Hobby sind. Die Leute hier haben schon etliche Beispiele gebracht um dies zu erklären, aber weitläufig sind Spieler ja verstörte Psyschopathen und was ich nicht verstehe schaffe ich ab .
Zum einen kann ich keine "Hiflsmittel" veruteilen die jemand benutzt um seine Tat umzusetzten. Wenn jemand mit Google MAP sowas plant, würde es niemand interessieren... Er hat aber eine Counter Strike MAP seiner Schule nachgebildet......Gefahr erkannt Gefahr gebannt..tz.  Ich denke man sollte zu solchen Themen keine "Fachheinis" befragen....... naja nür blöd das man meist bei solchen Taten nicht mehr mit den Tätern sprechen kann....


----------



## Rabowke (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Boesor am 19.03.2009 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]


----------



## Fiffi1984 (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Boesor am 19.03.2009 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Fiffi1984 am 19.03.2009 13:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sehe ich ähnlich. Es gibt Grenzen des guten Geschmacks. CS, Crysis, GTA und die anderen 98% aller Spiele stehen auf der guten Seite. 1-2% sind zumindest so fragwürdig, dass man über ein Verbot diskutieren darf. Um einen bekannten Fussballer zu zitieren: "Da gehe ich voll mit euch chloroform!"


----------



## Boesor (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Rabowke am 19.03.2009 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 19.03.2009 13:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > [...]






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				satchmo am 19.03.2009 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Jedenfalls fande ich die Diskussione hier und heute durchaus nützlich.


Allein der Symbolcharakter dieser Diskussion ist meiner Meinung nach von essentieller Bedeutung. Immerhin wird so demonstriert, dass selbst Spieler - auch wenn es in der Relation eher wenige sind - sich kritisch und bemüht sachlich mit dem eigenen Hobby beschäftigen können und auch *wollen*. Quasi von hinterfragender Natur.

Eine erfrischende Alternative zu den üblicherweise gebrachten Kommentaren der Marke:
- "****** Politik!"
- "Die haben doch alle keine Ahnung111!"
- "Verbietet Brot / Luft / Autos / Taschenmesser11!!!"
- "In Schützenvereinen werden Mörder ausgebildet!"
- "Ego-Skooter mahchen nciht akkressif und duhm du blölder wicksär!"
- "Diese Nazis wollen mir mein Hobby verbieten!"
- "Wenn Spiele verboten werden, werden bald auch wieder Hakenkreuzflaggen in Berlin hängen!"

And the list goes on...     

Also: Danke Gentlemen. Sie sind die lebenden Beweise dafür, dass auch Spieler mal weiter als 5 Meter denken können und auch wollen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Boesor (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 19.03.2009 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine erfrischende Alternative zu den üblicherweise gebrachten Kommentaren der Marke:
> - "****** Politik!"
> - "Die haben doch alle keine Ahnung111!"
> - "Verbietet Brot / Luft / Autos / Taschenmesser11!!!"
> ...



Und nicht zu vergessen: Überwachungsstaat!!!11, ich wandere aus!!!!11! Die Freiheit geht zu grunde !111!!!!!!!!


----------



## einkaufswagen (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Standpunkte hin oder her! Ich bin 32 und finde es unverschämt und frech, mir vorschreiben lassen zu müssen, was ich sehen/spielen darf und was nicht! Nicht die Spiele sind "böse", sondern die Tatsache das sich keiner um die Durchsetzung der geltenden Regeln kümmert... Jeder 12 jährige kann 18er Titel kaufen weil die Mädels an der Kasse wahrscheinlich nichtmal wissen das es sowas wie die FSK-Siegel überhaupt gibt!

Fakt ist, auch wennmanche das (im Bezug auf die Beachteiligung) anders sehen mögen, fühle ich mich in meiner Entscheidungsfreiheit eingeschränkt, bevormundet und gegenüber unseren europäischen Nachbarn sogar benachteiligt!

Nur gut nur das die MEDIEN tagelang noch extra darauf hingwiesen haben das Tim K. (der sogar die Ursache noch selbst zum Besten gab "alle lachen mich aus" & "ich bin es leid, nicht ernst genommen zu werden") nur Aufmerksamkeit wollte und diese schlussendlich auch bekam... Meines Erachtens ein wesentlich wirksamerer Ansporn für potentiell Gleichgesinnte als alle GTA´s, Manhunts und Dead Risings zusammen...

Armes Deutschland!


----------



## Crusader91 (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Was ist "Politik" ?
Ein Haufen fetter Sesselfurzer, der immer den einfachsten Weg sucht Probleme zu "lösen" - Notfalls mit Mitteln die gar nicht Teil des Problems sind, sich aber leicht als Vorwand einschieben lassen. Das die Herren mit den dicken Gehältern aber nicht die GERINGSTE Ahnung haben unterstreicht obiges Statement.


----------



## Rabowke (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Boesor am 19.03.2009 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 19.03.2009 14:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein.
Von *dir* will ich jetzt nichts mehr.


----------



## Boesor (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				einkaufswagen am 19.03.2009 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> (der sogar die Ursache noch selbst zum Besten gab "alle lachen mich aus" & "ich bin es leid, nicht ernst genommen zu werden") nur Aufmerksamkeit wollte und diese schlussendlich auch bekam...



Wo hat er das denn verbreitet?


----------



## Boesor (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Crusader91 am 19.03.2009 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist "Politik" ?
> Ein Haufen fetter Sesselfurzer, der immer den einfachsten Weg sucht Probleme zu "lösen" - Notfalls mit Mitteln die gar nicht Teil des Problems sind, sich aber leicht als Vorwand einschieben lassen. Das die Herren mit den dicken Gehältern aber nicht die GERINGSTE Ahnung haben unterstreicht obiges Statement.



Ich hab einen Kandidaten für die "nicht über 5 m" liste gefunden


----------



## Boesor (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Rabowke am 19.03.2009 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 19.03.2009 14:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso denn das? Da unterstütze ich dich noch heroisch und dann sowas. Jaja, Undank ist der Welten Lohn


----------



## Bonkic (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Boesor am 19.03.2009 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 19.03.2009 14:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




köstlich.


----------



## NinjaWursti (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Möglich, dass die Welt durch die Abschaffung der Killerspiele nicht ärmer wird. Aber reicher wird sie dadurch auch nicht. Von dem her ist es einfach unnötig.


----------



## Rabowke (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Boesor am 19.03.2009 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso denn das? Da unterstütze ich dich noch heroisch und dann sowas. Jaja, Undank ist der Welten Lohn


 

Du weißt ja, dass es nicht ganz ernst gemeint ist.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Crusader91 am 19.03.2009 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist "Politik" ?
> Ein Haufen fetter Sesselfurzer, der immer den einfachsten Weg sucht Probleme zu "lösen" - Notfalls mit Mitteln die gar nicht Teil des Problems sind, sich aber leicht als Vorwand einschieben lassen. Das die Herren mit den dicken Gehältern aber nicht die GERINGSTE Ahnung haben unterstreicht obiges Statement.





Sorry, ohne dir jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen: Das ist Unsinn, den du in ein paar Jahren sicher anders siehst. Das ist nämlich ebenso unsachlich wie das Statement, das die ganze Diskussion hier losgetreten hat...


----------



## Fiffi1984 (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Boesor am 19.03.2009 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Crusader91 am 19.03.2009 14:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ähhhh....ja.


----------



## hugofisch (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

ich frage mich wer von den leuten den größeren psychischen schaden hat,die amokläufer oder die, die glauben, das durch das verbot von einem "spiel", die übel dieser welt beseitigt werden ?


----------



## KONNAITN (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				hugofisch am 19.03.2009 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ich frage mich wer von den leuten den größeren psychischen schaden hat,die amokläufer oder die, die glauben, das durch das verbot von einem "spiel", die übel dieser welt beseitigt werden ?


Das fragst du dich hoffentlich nicht wirklich. Abgesehen davon, wer hat je davon geredet, dass ein Verbot die Übel dieser Welt beseitigt?


----------



## PolesApart (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Hm, da fallen mir auf Anhieb so viele Sachen ein, womit die Welt ebenfalls nicht ärmer wäre...

Wenn es danach geht, könnten wir das Meiste abschaffen.


----------



## KlitoSG (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

...dann guck ich eben halt mehr Pornos - oder werd ich davon auch automatisch zum Vergewaltiger ?


----------



## Lion2k7 (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Wird die Welt ärmer, wenn es keine Waffen mehr gäbe?

So ein Quark mal wieder, an allem sind die Shooter schuld.


----------



## X3niC (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Haltet euch fest folgendes wird euch warscheinlich sehr schockieren....

90% der Amokläufer haben "Gewaltspiele gespielt"

JETZT WIRDS KRASS: ABER

100% der Amokläufer haben..... Brot...gegessen
VERBIETET BROT!!!
BROT TÖTET!!!!


----------



## GodsWeapon (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

da scheinen mal wieder leute keine Ahnung zu haben...


----------



## Huskyboy (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				X3niC am 19.03.2009 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> blabla



himmel, schon wieder diese dämliche schwachsinn, der spruch war 1998 schon nervig und alt..


----------



## ComanderZero (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Ich sag es mal so.

Es erschreckt mich immer wieder was Menschen in Gebieten in dehnen Sie keinen Schimmer habe für Behauptungen aufstellen.
 Und da meine ich auch gewisse Politiker und nicht nur den netten Herrn Schmitt.

Ich behaupte ja schließlich auch nicht, dass ich die Lösung für die Staatsverschuldung habe nur weil ich mal in Mathe ne 1 geschrieben habe.
Außerdem möchte ich mein Grundrecht auf „freie Entfaltung meiner Persönlichkeit“ (siehe Artikel 2 GG)  behalten. Für mich ist Spielen definitiv Selbstbestimmung und freie Entfaltung meiner Persönlichkeit.


----------



## Woidl (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Österreich wird nicht ärmer wenns in Hessen keine Polizei mehr gibt


----------



## Boesor (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				ComanderZero am 19.03.2009 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem möchte ich mein Grundrecht auf „freie Entfaltung meiner Persönlichkeit“ (siehe Artikel 2 GG)  behalten. Für mich ist Spielen definitiv Selbstbestimmung und freie Entfaltung meiner Persönlichkeit.



Es erschreckt mich immer wieder was Menschen in Gebieten in dehnen Sie keinen Schimmer habe für Behauptungen aufstellen.


----------



## maxzub (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

die welt wäre aber sicherlich reicher, wenn es keine solch derartig sinnfreien statements mehr geben würde,
lieber herr schmitt


----------



## onkelotto (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				HLP-Andy am 19.03.2009 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 19.03.2009 09:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 es ist ein guter Weg das solche "Kunstwerke" der Spielegeschichte nicht
beworben -und verkauft werden dürfen .
Es gibt , glücklicherweise - und zurecht ,  Ehtische Grenzen in unserer Gesellschaft .


----------



## satchmo (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				ComanderZero am 19.03.2009 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem möchte ich mein Grundrecht auf „freie Entfaltung meiner Persönlichkeit“ (siehe Artikel 2 GG)  behalten. Für mich ist Spielen definitiv Selbstbestimmung und freie Entfaltung meiner Persönlichkeit.




So einfach ist es nicht:



> Artikel 2 GG
> 
> (1) Jeder hat das Recht auf die freie Entfaltung seiner Persönlichkeit, soweit er nicht die Rechte anderer verletzt und nicht gegen die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung oder das Sittengesetz verstößt.
> 
> (2) Jeder hat das Recht auf Leben und körperliche Unversehrtheit. Die Freiheit der Person ist unverletzlich. In diese Rechte darf nur auf Grund eines Gesetzes eingegriffen werden.



Wie Du lesen kannst, sind auch in diesem Artikel (sinnvolle und notwendige) Grenzen gesteckt...


----------



## baiR (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Die Welt wird nicht ärmer wenn es keine Killerspiele mehr gibt, damit hat er recht aber das liegt daran das Killerspiele in diesen Sinne wie die Opas sich das vorstellen so gut wie gar nicht exestieren.
Wenn man das Zitat auf die normalen Ego-Shooter bezieht dann muss ich ihn auch noch einmal recht geben denn die Welt würde wirklich nicht davon ärmer werden, nur Deutschland.

Mir solls egal sein denn ich wandere eh früher oder später aus aber nicht deswegen weil es hier bald keine Videospiele gibt sondern daher weil ich umbedingt in Amerika wohnen will.


----------



## ComanderZero (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				satchmo am 19.03.2009 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ComanderZero am 19.03.2009 15:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Richtig das behaupte ich auch gar nicht.  Gerade Gesetzestexte lassen immer viel Spielraum zur Auslegung. 
Ich wollte nur anmerken das ich es als mein Recht empfinde zu Spielen was ich für mich als richtig empfinde. Und alleine durch das Spielen Schade ich niemanden und es gibt keinen Beweis das ich jemals jemanden durch mein Spielen schaden werde.. 
Was jemand anderes darin sieht weis ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 19.03.2009 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> *2.)* Minimale Verschärfung des Waffengesetzes: Das Lagern von Schusswaffen sollte in den eigenen 4 Wänden verboten werden, und Schützenvereine müssten entsprechend mit Sicherheitsmechanismen "aufrüsten". Ich schieße selbst gerne im Verein, sehe aber keinen Grund darin, warum man die Waffen in den eigenen 4 Wänden lagern sollte. Und ich kenne bisher noch keinen Schützen, der begründet ein Problem damit hätte, wenn die eigene Glock 17c im Stahltresor des Vereins übernachtet, statt im Kellertresor des Hauses, wo eben auch Kinder wohnen. Kinder im Haushalt sind immer ein Risikofaktor. Nicht alle laufen Amok oder sind brutal, aber Kinder sind gerissen und kommen vll. irgendwie an den Schlüssel oder die Kombination. Auch um die Waffe "nur" den Freunden zu zeigen. Beim Bund gibt man "seine" Waffe immerhin auch nach jeder Übung oder dem Schießstandbesuch ab. Das sollte gerade im zivilen Sektor gelten.
> 
> Regards, eX!



Das Problem wurde bereits letzte Wache vom DSB(?), glaub ich, erörtert. Schusswaffen sollen und werden nicht im Schützenverein gelagert, weil sie DORT ein Sicherheitsriskiko darstellen.
Unser Schützenverein hat z.B. knapp 200 Mitglieder, davon hat ungefähr ein Drittel scharfe Waffen. Allerdings haben diejenigen, die "scharf" schießen, meistens mehr als nur eine Waffe - ein Dutzend Waffen stellt da keine Seltenheit dar.
Würden ab sofort alle Waffen der Mitglieder im Verein gelagert werden, wäre das Risiko, dass sich irgendwelche militanten Extremisten (ich sag nur Neonazi-"Raid" auf ein BW-Waffenlager vor ein paar Jahren) diese Waffen unter den Nagel reißen, unkalkulierbar - man müsste im Prinzip SV wie Kasernen schützen und bewachen lassen - ein immenser Sicherheitsaufwand, der bei den zahlreichen Vereinen deutschlandweit gar nicht realisierbar wäre.
Tatsächlich ist es sicherer, die Waffen privat zu lagern.

Allerdings macht es imho Sinn, Waffen und Munition getrennt zu lagern.
Bei uns im Verein lagert z.B. viel Munition, gesichert in Tresoren, die zusätzlich noch "versteckt" verbaut sind.

EDIT:

*Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass der Nächste, der diesen mittlerweile völlig ausgelutschten und extrem lahmen "Brotvergleich" bringt, ohne Kommentar aus dem Forum fliegt?  *


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Spassbremse am 19.03.2009 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> *Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass der Nächste, der diesen mittlerweile völlig ausgelutschten und extrem lahmen "Brotvergleich" bringt, ohne Kommentar aus dem Forum fliegt?  *



Ich beiß schon jedes Mal fast in die Tastatur, weil ich den Spruch einfach nicht mehr lesen kann. 
Egal in welches Forum man schaut, es gibt immer wieder so einen der diesen Spruch bringt.


----------



## onkelotto (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Soulja110 am 19.03.2009 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> bin mal gespannt wie die politik in 50 jahren darüber denkt, wo dann fast jeder politiker als kind mit computerspielen usw vertraut gemacht wurde. weil die *alten säcke *die momentan darüber quatschen haben soviel ahnung von der materie wie ein stück käsekuchen



zu Deinem Statement über - "die alten säcke " in der Politik .
Du würdest sang -und klanglos in einer Disskusion mit eben diesen "alten säcken"
untergehen .  Vielen von diesen -alten Säcken - habe zumindest ich sehr viel zu
verdanken . 
Bei der Frage zu einem " Killerspielverbot " in Deutschland ist es unwichtig wie der
einzelne Bürger dazu steht . Die Gesellschaft im Ganzen wird darüber befinden .
Was da der Heini von der Polizeigewerkschaft zum Besten gibt ist ebenfalls unrelevant .


----------



## satchmo (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Spassbremse am 19.03.2009 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 19.03.2009 12:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mag ja sein, dass es sinnvoll ist die Waffen dezentral unterzubringen. Aber warum braucht man gleichzeitig die Munition? Meiner Meinung nach sollte Munition nur vor dem Training und vor dem Wettkampf ausgegeben werden. 

Das ist machbar und würde die gefühlte Sicherheit erhöhen.

Aber, ob das Argument von dem Präsidenten des Schützenverbandes so einfach als richtig gelten kann möchte ich dennoch anzweifeln. 

Schützeclubs sind oft mit Stahlgittern geschützt - müssten es dann jedenfalls werden. Die Waffen müssen in einem Tresorraum untergebracht werden und der Schützenclub muss mit einer Alarmanlage ausgestattet werden.

Da kommt so leicht keiner ran... Kann man mir jedenfalls nicht erzählen. Banken und Waffengeschäfte sind ja auch nicht bewohnt...

PS: Jo, schluss mit Hohlbrot!


----------



## Odin333 (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				onkelotto am 19.03.2009 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Soulja110 am 19.03.2009 11:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eben wird nicht die Gesellschaft im Ganzen darüber befinden. Diejenigen die die Gesellschaft vertreten, werden darüber befinden, und das wäre in diesem fall falsch, da der Grossteil eben dieser Gesellschaft überhaupt nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat (wieviel % der dt. Bevölkerung sind Videospieler?

Mit den "alten Säcken" hast du schon recht, jeder von uns hat ihnen mehr oder wehniger viel zu verdanken, aber dennoch bin ich auch der Meinung, dass geradie die älteren Politiker in Medialen Fragen einfach nichtmehr auf dem Laufenden sind, und sich nicht auf ihr eingenes Urteil verlassen, sondern das was sie sagen sollen, eingeredet bekommen.


----------



## stefan8472 (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				satchmo am 19.03.2009 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> So einfach ist es nicht:
> 
> 
> > Artikel 2 GG
> ...


Und das ist das elementarste Problem des Grundgesetzes. Zu viele Grundrechte werden durch völlig undefinierte "allgemeine Gesetze" eingeschränkt und existieren damit de facto nicht. Dazu gehört vor allem auch die Meinungsfreiheit, die auch noch explizit zu den Jugendschutz außer Kraft gesetzt wird. Was man sich dabei gedacht hat, ist mir wirklich ein Rätsel.

Aber da kommt das gesamte Verfassungsverständnis nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg ins Spiel. Um nicht die Fehler der Weimarer Republik zu wiederholen hat man einen starken Staat aufgebaut der durch die Verfassung beschützt wird. Idealerweise sollte eine Verfassung allerdings den Staat einschränken und die Bürger vor ihm schützen. Dass man diesen Weg beschritten hat ist zwar verständlich, aber aus heutiger Sicht sehr bedauerlich.

Wenn hier wie in anderen Ländern (vor allem den USA aber auch diversen europäischen Staaten) die Hürden für Einschränkungen der wichtigsten Grundrechte höher gelegt wäre, hätten wir diese ganzen Probleme nicht. Die Politiker könnten reden was sie wollen, aber wären machtlos.

Natürlich muss es hier und da Schranken geben, aber es ein Unding, dass über völlig undefinierte und beliebige Gesetze zuzulassen, bzw. keine Bedingungen zu definieren, die diese Gesetze erfüllen müssen um verfassungskonform zu sein. 
Da sind z.B. so einfach Dinge denkbar, wie dass bewiesen sein muss dass von etwas eine Gefahr ausgeht und dass die Auswirkungen eines Verbot vom Nutzen überwogen werden. Nur dadurch würde sich schon viel spontaner Unsinn verhindern lassen.


----------



## satchmo (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				stefan8472 am 19.03.2009 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das ist das elementarste Problem des Grundgesetzes. Zu viele Grundrechte werden durch völlig undefinierte "allgemeine Gesetze" eingeschränkt und existieren damit de facto nicht. Dazu gehört vor allem auch die Meinungsfreiheit, die auch noch explizit zu den Jugendschutz außer Kraft gesetzt wird. Was man sich dabei gedacht hat, ist mir wirklich ein Rätsel.
> 
> Aber da kommt das gesamte Verfassungsverständnis nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg ins Spiel. Um nicht die Fehler der Weimarer Republik zu wiederholen hat man einen starken Staat aufgebaut der durch die Verfassung beschützt wird. Idealerweise sollte eine Verfassung allerdings den Staat einschränken und die Bürger vor ihm schützen. Dass man diesen Weg beschritten hat ist zwar verständlich, aber aus heutiger Sicht sehr bedauerlich.
> 
> ...



*QUOTE ENDE*  (Irgendwas stimmt mit der Forensoftware nicht. Dein Quote endet zu früh... und meine Schrift ist auch sehr klein.)
crackedit: quoten will gelernt sein.  Außerdem muss man nicht immer alles zitieren.


Es gibt weite Strecken, die ich auch so sehe. Ich bin generell der Meinung, dass der Jugendschutz nicht ganz unschuldig ist, an der "sozialen Verwarlosung" von wenigen Jugendlichen.
Dieses strenge Gesetz führt - das ist jedenfalls mein These - dazu, dass manche Eltern einen großen Teil der Verantwortung im Staat sehen. Da dieser eben alles zu Regeln scheint.

Jedenfalls muss die Frage erlaubt sein, warum wir Probleme haben, die die meisten Länder um uns herum mit einem weniger strengen Jugendschutz-Gesetz nicht haben.

Wir müssen unbedingt aufhören mit den Verboten. Wir sollten das eigenverantwortliche Handeln und die Medienkompetenz massiv stärken. Außerdem sollten politische Rahmenbedingungen geschafft werden:

1. Die Schule als angenehmer Teil des Lebens
2. Ganztagsschulen
3. Abschaffung von G8 - der Druck ist viel zu groß
4. Familien stärken, Arbeitgeber sollten auf Familien individueller eingehen

Das sind alles Dinge die in vielen anderen Ländern selbstverständlich sind.

Ein noch strengerer Jugendschutz ist absurd und wird die Spirale nur weiter drehen...


----------



## DeVan90 (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Es gibt viele Assis die man auch allesamt abknallen könnte, ohne das die Welt ärmer werden würde ( die Menschheit selbst würde dabei vielleicht ein gutes Stück ärmer werden), aber tun wir es deswegen?
Wenn alles was wir Menschen machen einen Sinn bzw. einen positiven Effekt haben muss, wo wären wir denn dann


----------



## onkelotto (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Odin333 am 19.03.2009 16:39 schrieb:
			
		

> onkelotto am 19.03.2009 16:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woher nimmst du das Wissen , wonach "denen" etwas eingeredet wird ?
Sie holen sich bestenfalls Informationen  aus allen Fachrichtungen , sondieren ,
diskutieren - und  kommen zu einem Ergebnis .
Manchmal sind ,für den einzelnen, diese Ergebnisse nicht sonderlich nachvollziehbar
und gleichwohl ärgerlich . Sie begründen sich dennoch aus einem mehr oder weniger
langen Entscheidungsprozess .


----------



## Spassbremse (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				satchmo am 19.03.2009 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Schützeclubs sind oft mit Stahlgittern geschützt - müssten es dann jedenfalls werden. Die Waffen müssen in einem Tresorraum untergebracht werden und der Schützenclub muss mit einer Alarmanlage ausgestattet werden.
> 
> Da kommt so leicht keiner ran... Kann man mir jedenfalls nicht erzählen. Banken und Waffengeschäfte sind ja auch nicht bewohnt...
> 
> PS: Jo, schluss mit Hohlbrot!



Alles eine Frage des Geldes. Glaubst Du denn, ein normaler Schützenverein kann sich eine Ausstattung wie ein Waffenhändler, oder gar eine Bank leisten?
Das ist schlichtweg nicht finanzierbar, oder, was glaubst Du, was so ein "Tresorraum" kostet?

Stahlgitter sind überlicherweise vorhanden, müssen sogar, glaub ich.


----------



## satchmo (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Spassbremse am 19.03.2009 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> satchmo am 19.03.2009 16:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finanzierbar oder nicht, es geht hier um Waffen.  
Man sollte eben über Beteiligungen von Kommunen, Land oder Bund nachdenken.

Ich poche nicht darauf, dass die Waffen zentral gelagert werden aber es sollten wirklich keine Waffen *und* Munition mehr daheim gelagert werden.


----------



## Memphis11 (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Was nützt der beste Tresorraum oder Waffenhändler, wenn ein Irrer eine geladene waffe in die Hand bekommt, der beginnt halt dann seinen Amoklauf direkt im Schützenclub und schießt sich dann den weg frei, bis wohin auch immer.


----------



## Shinizm (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Lächerlich...


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Meta-Studie über Gewaltwirkung


----------



## Speedsteini (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Die Amokltaten sind möglich weil Waffen verfügbar sind . Logische konsequenz verfügbarkeit einschränken


----------



## Speedsteini (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Muss ebend jeder Schütze seine Muni auf dem Polizeirevier empfangen und der Verschuß muß kontrolliert werden. Jetzt werden wieder einige sagen dann gehen sie eben vom Revier aus los. Irrtum weil die Täter meist die Söhne sind die sich unberechtigt zugang zu Waffe und Muni verschaffen.


----------



## Huskyboy (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

wir lagern waffen und muniton in getrennten tresoren zu dem nur 2 leute einen schlüssel haben, das ist sicher genug


----------



## Speedsteini (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Eher unwahrscheinlich weil die Täter immer eine Ziel (nicht falsch verstehen) verfolgen, was meist mit Rache und Hass zu tun deswegen gibt es auch immer eine Zielgruppe (Lehrer, Mitschüler)


----------



## excitusz (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

ich persönlich bin der meinung das ein bestimmtes maß an gewalt erfahrung wichtig ist.
Also jetzt nicht jemanden unbedingt zusammenschlagen^^ aber den menschen etwas verbieten, was einfach zu der natur des menschen gehört ist falsch und den kindern eine heile welt vorgaukeln bzw eine anti gewalt welt, führt eh dazu das diese kids ihre instinke nicht ausleben zb spiele/sport/ect und dann amok laufen, warscheinlich wars ein hauptgrund warum der von wionnenden amok lief, bei dem war ja offensichtlich ne heile welt, aber innerlich war er im arsch, hätte er mal einfach sich mit jemandne geschlagen ,wer weis, vieleicht währe der druck gering und er währe nich amok gelaufen, den wie man weis laufen niemals leute amok die vorher gewaltätig sind ^^.

Aber egal komplexes thema von dem keiner recht hat.


Noichmal zu der ausage des polizisten:
Also eine welt ohne zigaren und alkohol währe auch nicht ärmer, sogar ganz im gegenteil ^^.
eine welt ohne autos die schneller sind als 130km währe auch nicht ärmer und eine welt ohne Demokratie na, währe auf jedenfall ärmer als jetzt, und wenn jemand irgendwann ab 18 spiele verbietet ist die demokratie im arsch.


wir brauchen mehr sprüher , die polizeit hat wohl nix zu tun.


----------



## GDPSabrina (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

>>> Polizei Hessen: "Die Welt wird nicht ärmer, 
>>> wenn es keine Killerspiele mehr gibt." 

Killerspiel-Spieler: "Die Welt wird nicht ärmer, wenn Waffen vorschriftsmässig eingeschlossen werden."


----------



## satchmo (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Ich bin auf eine *1,5 stündige Radiosendung* gestoßen, die sich um das Thema Killerspiele dreht. Zu Anfang kommt Joachim Herrmann zu Wort und sagt das was man von ihm erwartet. Abschließen tut er sein Interview mit folgendem, merkwürdigen Statement:



			
				Joachim Hermann schrieb:
			
		

> ...Es ist doch pervers, wenn junge Leute hier stundenlang vor einem solchen Mist sitzen und dann am nächsten morgen wird nach dem Schulpsychologen - wie jetzt auch wieder bei dem Fall in Baden Württemberg - gerufen und gesagt, warum ham wir nicht mehr Schulpsychologen die sich um unsere jungen Menschen kümmern. Da werden die Dinge doch wirklich auf den Kopf gestellt.



Zu recht müssen wir dafür sorgen, dass unser Eins Stil und Niveau in dieser Debatte wahren, zu sehr wird auf uns geschaut. Aber zuweilen stellen sich mir eben so manches Mal die Nackenhaare auf. Gerne würde ich auch einmal unsachlich daherblöken - nur des Abregens wegen. Ich kann mich jedoch beherrschen.
Allerdings dachte ich, dass die CSU einfach ein popluistisches Thema instrumentalisieren möchte und im Kern aber genau weiß, wo die eigentlichen Probleme liegen. Es scheint, ich liege falsch und Bayern ist tatsächlich führungsloser als gedacht.

Es scheint so, dass Herr Herrmann und seine Kabinettskollegen sehr weit weg von der gesellschaftlichen Realität sind. Man überlege sich einmal, wem hier die Realitätsferne attestiert wird.

Von einem Politiker würde ich erwarten, dass er fragt:

- warum müssen Menschen 10 Stunden und mehr arbeiten, weil sie unanständige Löhne erhalten, wo ist die Zeit, die für das eigene Kind und den Jugendlichen bleibt, währenddessen andere ihr Geld zählen und die Wirtschaft an die Wand fahren
- warum müssen junge Menschen Ihr Abi auf einmal früher machen, obwohl der Lernstoff immer mehr und komplexer wird
- warum führt die Gesellschaft junge Menschen so brutal in die Leistunsrealität, dass einige den Anschluss verlieren
- warum fühlen sich junge Menschen, die den hohen Anforderungen nicht mehr nachkommen können als Versager
- warum gibt es noch immer kein KiTas für alle
- warum kann man Kindergärten aus Gebieten klagen
- warum zeigt Herr Herrmann und Co kein Interesse mehr an der Jugendkultur
- usw.

Sind das nicht die eigentlichen Fragen, die gestellt werden müssen? Liegen nicht in diesen Punkten die Ursachen für einen suizidalen Lösungsweg? Sind das nicht die Gründe, die Hass entstehen lassen?

Wie kann ein Politiker so Ignorant sein, dass es schon gefährlich wird? Warum entbindet man einen solchen Träger von Verantwortung nicht sofort seiner Aufgabe?

Hier der Link zum Radio-File:
http://www.4players.de/4players.php...8/Radio_Fritz/Der_Killerspiele_Blue_Moon.html


----------



## Patti89 (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Schafft alle Spiele ab! Dann hat die Polizei in Hessen mehr zu tun


----------



## TheChicky (19. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				excitusz am 19.03.2009 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und eine welt ohne Demokratie na, währe auf jedenfall ärmer als jetzt, und wenn jemand irgendwann ab 18 spiele verbietet ist die demokratie im arsch.



Also das mit der Demokratie finde ich jetzt intressant. Vor allem weil nach Umfragen ca 2/3 aller Menschen FÜR ein Verbot von Killerspielen wären.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (20. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Spassbremse am 19.03.2009 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> satchmo am 19.03.2009 16:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann bist du also der Meinung, dass Sicherheit nicht gewährleistet sein muss, wenn es an Geld fehlt?

Dann muss der Verein halt sammeln gehen, um die auferlegte Sicherheitspflicht erfüllen zu können. Schafft er's nicht, das ganze zu erfüllen, dann wird der Laden eben geschlossen.

Schade für die Mitglieder, aber wer gefährliches Spielzeug nutzen will, muss auch was für die Sicherheit tun, wenn sie sonst zu faul sind, ihre Waffen sicher aufzubewahren (zB Pistole mit nach Haus nehmen und dann geladen und entsichert rumliegenlassen).


----------



## Odin333 (20. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 20.03.2009 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 19.03.2009 17:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ausserdem: Was kostet denn ein Waffenschrank für zuhause? 700 bis 800€?

Wenn jedes Mitglied eines Schützenclubs (z.B in unserem ca. 120) sagen wir mal 400€ zahlen muss, glaubst du nicht, dass für 48.000€ ein Raum anständig abgesichert werden kann? - wenn nicht, gibt auch noch Ratenzahlungen, dann dannst du locker 1000€ Mitgliedsbeitrag über 3 Jahre verlangen.


----------



## Huskyboy (20. März 2009)

*AW: x*

die meisten leute müssen sich ja schon krum machen um überhaupt ihren mitgliedsbeitrag zu bezahlen..

99,99999999% der schützen und vereine gehen sicher und gut mit ihren waffen um, warum die bitte bestrafen?.. das ist die selbe blödsinnsargumentation mit der man auch Killerspiele verbieten könnte


----------



## Spassbremse (20. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 20.03.2009 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade für die Mitglieder, aber wer gefährliches Spielzeug nutzen will, muss auch was für die Sicherheit tun, wenn sie sonst zu faul sind, ihre Waffen sicher aufzubewahren (zB Pistole mit nach Haus nehmen und dann geladen und entsichert rumliegenlassen).



*Zu faul*...

Tsss...Du haust in diesselbe Kerbe wie auf der anderen Seite die "Killerspiel"-Kritiker.

Nur weil EINER seine Aufsichtspflicht anscheinend grob fahrlässig verletzt hat, schließt Du darauf, dass ALLE Schützen nachlässig sind.

Zum Glück sieht die Politik dahingehend überhaupt keinen Handlungsbedarf.

Warum denken eigentlich soviele Leute, man müsste überhaupt etwas ändern?

Amokläufe sind a) extrem selten und b)lassen sich wohl auch mit höheren Sicherheitsauflagen für Schützen, noch mit "Computerspielverboten" wirksam bekämpfen.
Man sollte einfach akzeptieren, dass sowas leider immer wieder einmal passieren wird, genau wie Autounfälle.
Hört sich vlt. zynisch an, aber leider gibt's nun mal kein Heilmittel für alle Katastrophen, die passieren können.

Abgesehen davon, warum kommt eigentlich keiner auf die Idee, Schulen entsprechend sicherer zu bauen? In die meisten öffentlichen Gebäude kommt man nicht so ohne Weiteres rein, warum also in Schulen?
Unsere Grundschule z.B. ist komplett umzäunt, inklusive Sicherheitsschranke (Drehkreuz + Pförtner). Es hat zwar noch nie einen Fall von Kindesmissbrauch/ -entführung gegeben, trotzdem hält sowas doch einen potentiellen Täter ab.
Um im Gegensatz zu notorisch klammen Vereinen hat die öffentliche Hand sehr wohl die Mittel, ein paar tausend Euro in sicherere Schulen zu investieren...


----------



## crackajack (20. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Spassbremse am 20.03.2009 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen davon, warum kommt eigentlich keiner auf die Idee, Schulen entsprechend sicherer zu bauen?


Wurde doch schon diskutiert? Chipkarte für alle Schüler für den Eintritt und so.
Noch stehen die Türen ja nicht nur am Tag der offenen Tür sperrangelweit offen.


> In die meisten öffentlichen Gebäude kommt man nicht so ohne Weiteres rein, warum also in Schulen?


Also in irgendwelche Ämter komme ich genauso wie in Spitäler, Kirchen und dgl.ohne weiteres rein..... Dürfte schwierig sein, alle Gebäude, die Menschenmengen versammeln, abzusichern. Selbst auf einem größeren Platz kann man austicken. Schulen sicherer zu machen, verschiebt ja im Grunde genommen nur das Problem.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (20. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Spassbremse am 20.03.2009 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 20.03.2009 09:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ich will doch keinen überwachungsstaat wo man in schulen noch kontrolliert wird und überall security rumläuft. so was ist völlig daneben. das man kaum mehr in öffentliche gebäude reinkommt ohne kontrolle ist auch nicht wahr. 

wenn ein täter auf viel opfer aus ist kann er in einen flughafen,bahnhof oder öffentliches spital laufen ohne eine kontrolle. ich habe aufträge bearbeitet für das grösste schweizer spital. dort kannst du fast zu jeder zeit praktisch in alle räume. ausser die technikräume sind spetziell gesichert. 

wenn es einem täter also um viele opfer ging hat er trotz härterer sicherheitsmassnahmen noch immer genug möglichkeiten. 

in diesem falle geht es ja um die schule die der täter besucht hat. jetzt wegen dieses tragischen vorfalls dort schranken und durchgänge einzubauen wäre schwachsinn. ich glaube es wäre sogar kontraproduktiv. schüler würden sich nicht sicherer fühlen sondern unwohlsein würde sich breit machen und verhindern würde das eine tat auch nicht.

eine 100 % sicherheit gibt es nicht ......mann muss bei den problemen der betroffenen schüler die ausgegrenzt werden anfangen. ihre situationen näher beleuchten bevor man sinnlose sicherheitsmassnahmen ergreift


----------



## Spassbremse (20. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				crackajack am 20.03.2009 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Also in irgendwelche Ämter komme ich genauso wie in Spitäler, Kirchen und dgl.ohne weiteres rein..... Dürfte schwierig sein, alle Gebäude, die Menschenmengen versammeln, abzusichern. Selbst auf einem größeren Platz kann man austicken. Schulen sicherer zu machen, verschiebt ja im Grunde genommen nur das Problem.



Alle von Dir genannten Beispiele sind aber öffentliche Gebäude, die allen offenstehen sollen, Schulen dagegen sind nur für Schüler und Lehrpersonal von Belang. 

Aber wie gesagt, dass ist auch nur eine Problemverschiebung. Ich habe ja schon oben geschrieben, dass Amokläufe wohl immer wieder einmal passieren werden; das lässt sich einfach nicht verhindern, egal, welche Sicherheitsmaßnahmen, Verbote, etc. man erlässt.


----------



## Boesor (20. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Spassbremse am 20.03.2009 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen davon, warum kommt eigentlich keiner auf die Idee, Schulen entsprechend sicherer zu bauen? In die meisten öffentlichen Gebäude kommt man nicht so ohne Weiteres rein, warum also in Schulen?
> Unsere Grundschule z.B. ist komplett umzäunt, inklusive Sicherheitsschranke (Drehkreuz + Pförtner). Es hat zwar noch nie einen Fall von Kindesmissbrauch/ -entführung gegeben, trotzdem hält sowas doch einen potentiellen Täter ab.
> Um im Gegensatz zu notorisch klammen Vereinen hat die öffentliche Hand sehr wohl die Mittel, ein paar tausend Euro in sicherere Schulen zu investieren...



Na jetzt argumentierst du doch genauso wie die Waffenkritiker, Spielekritiker etc.
Abgesehen davon, dass es mit ein paar tausend Euro nicht getan wäre, genau solche Schulen wollen wir in der regel nicht haben.
Ich stelle mir das auch in der Praxis ziemlich merkwürdig vor, an Grundschulen mag das ja noch machbar sein, aber wie sieht das z.B. an "meinem" Berufskolleg mit 2500 Schülern aus?


----------



## PostalDude83 (20. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Was die nicht bedenken ist doch das, dass die Spiele der Realität nachgebaut werden und nicht umgedreht... oder sehe ich da was falsch?  ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (20. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Boesor am 20.03.2009 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Na jetzt argumentierst du doch genauso wie die Waffenkritiker, Spielekritiker etc.
> Abgesehen davon, dass es mit ein paar tausend Euro nicht getan wäre, genau solche Schulen wollen wir in der regel nicht haben.
> Ich stelle mir das auch in der Praxis ziemlich merkwürdig vor, an Grundschulen mag das ja noch machbar sein, aber wie sieht das z.B. an "meinem" Berufskolleg mit 2500 Schülern aus?



Warum haben bei "Schulen sicherer" machen nur alle offenbar das Bild von Metalldetektoren und bewaffneten Sicherheitsleuten im Kopf? 
 

2500 Schüler sind schon sehr viel, um alle in der Früh durch eine Schranke zu schleusen, aber Firmen, wie z.B. Siemens, in deren Werken auch ein paar Tausend arbeiten, bekommen das doch auch jeden Morgen hin. Klar, man benötigt dann mehrere Zugänge, aber machbar wäre es.

Davon abgesehen, bin ich dafür, *gar keine* (zusätzlichen) Sicherheitsmaßnahmen und Verbote einzuführen. Am Vielversprechensten, wenn auch am schlechtesten messbar, dürfte eine bessere Betreuung von Schülern im Allgemeinen sein, mehr Schulpsychologen, etc.
Des Weiteren eine konsequente "Entschleunigung" der Gesellschaft, weg von der Ellbogenmentalität wieder hin zu mehr Sozialkompetenz. Auch sog. "Losern" das Gefühl vermitteln, dass sie einen Platz in der Gesellschaft haben.

Verbote und Sicherheitsmaßnahmen bringen nur wenig bis gar nichts, imho.
Aber wenn man schon meint, dahingehend was machen zu müssen, halte ich eine "Absperrung" der potentiellen Tatorte für sinnvoller, als Computerspiele zu verbieten (extrem lachhaft), oder das Waffenrecht weiter zu verschärfen (auch lachhaft, wenn ein Amokläufer an eine scharfe Waffe *will*, dann bekommt er diese auch; siehe Robert S.).


----------



## crackajack (20. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Spassbremse am 20.03.2009 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> eine konsequente "Entschleunigung" der Gesellschaft, weg von der Ellbogenmentalität wieder hin zu mehr Sozialkompetenz. Auch sog. "Losern" das Gefühl vermitteln, dass sie einen Platz in der Gesellschaft haben.


Amen!


----------



## Bonkic (20. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Boesor am 20.03.2009 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> In die meisten öffentlichen Gebäude kommt man nicht so ohne Weiteres rein,




tatsächlich? :-o 
also ich bin in eigentlich alle öffentlichen gebäude bislang völlig unbehelligt hereingekommen.
egal ob rathaus, einwohnermeldeamt oder sonstwas.
selbst bei gericht kann jeder ein und aus gehen, wie er lustig ist. 
da stehen natürlich polizisten rum, aber rein komme ich problemlos.


----------



## Huskyboy (20. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Boesor am 20.03.2009 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stelle mir das auch in der Praxis ziemlich merkwürdig vor, an Grundschulen mag das ja noch machbar sein, aber wie sieht das z.B. an "meinem" Berufskolleg mit 2500 Schülern aus?



es gab da mal so eine Mauer um ostberlin   

Naja das Problem ist jede Maßnahme kostet geld, als ich noch schüler war, damals gabs noch Autos ohne Sicherheitsgurte, und KAT hielt man für eine neue Atari Konsole, wollte unsere schule einen Zaun haben um den Fahrradständer zu umzäunen weil da immer Junkies rumhingen

Kommentar der Stadt "Zu Teuer, dieses jahr ist geld aus, nächstes jahr Melden" Jetzt! nen haufen jahre später steht dort ein Zaun, den haben Eltern selbst und auf eigene kosten dahin gesetzt..


----------



## Memphis11 (20. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Bonkic am 20.03.2009 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 20.03.2009 13:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das man in´s Gericht einfch so reingehn kann ist mir neu, ohne vorladung kommt man da nicht so ohne weiteres rein, auserdem stehn da Metalldetektoren am eingang, ist jedenfalls im ösi land so.


----------



## Huskyboy (20. März 2009)

*AW: x*

Hier am Landgericht musst du auch durch nen Metalldetektor auch wenn du in den Zuschauerraum willst, aufgehalten wird man nur wenn das ding lärm veranstaltet, wenn nicht kann man so durch


----------



## Bonkic (20. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Memphis11 am 20.03.2009 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 20.03.2009 15:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nö, hier -bei uns- zumindest am landgericht, ist das nicht so.
bei "problematischen" verhandlungen gibts natürlich auch personenkontrollen, das ist klar.
aber generell kann da jeder rein.


----------



## LWHAbaddon (21. März 2009)

*AW: x*

In nahezu allen Wohnungen solcher Täter wurde Brot gefunden. Daher bin ich davon überzeugt, daß in Wirklichkeit Brot dafür verantwortlich ist, daß solche Verbrechen begangen werden. Ein Argument dafür ist zum Beispiel, daß schon Brot in Wohnungen gefunden wurde, als es noch gar keine Computer gab!

Die Welt wird nicht ärmer, wenn es kein Brot mehr gibt - man kann ja zu Brötchen wechseln!


----------



## Boesor (21. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				LWHAbaddon am 21.03.2009 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> In nahezu allen Wohnungen solcher Täter wurde Brot gefunden. Daher bin ich davon überzeugt, daß in Wirklichkeit Brot dafür verantwortlich ist, daß solche Verbrechen begangen werden. Ein Argument dafür ist zum Beispiel, daß schon Brot in Wohnungen gefunden wurde, als es noch gar keine Computer gab!
> 
> Die Welt wird nicht ärmer, wenn es kein Brot mehr gibt - man kann ja zu Brötchen wechseln!



Ach würde ich doch nur imemr einen Euro kriegen wenn jemand diesen unglaublich blöden Brotwitz versucht.
Wer hatte nochmal vorgeschlagen entsprechende Verfasser zu sperren?


----------



## Spassbremse (22. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Boesor am 21.03.2009 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> LWHAbaddon am 21.03.2009 19:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier!


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (22. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Spassbremse am 20.03.2009 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 20.03.2009 09:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die "Verallgemeinerung" (einer->alle) war nicht so explizit gemeint, andernfalls hätte ich das auch so geschrieben.

Man muss halt nur in mehr Köpfe hineinbekommen, dass Waffen eben kein Spielzeug sind und diese ganz besonders zu behandeln sind. Ob ich eine Pistole oder mein Wurstbrot auf dem Tisch vergesse, ist eben ein Unterschied. Im Fall der Fälle führt der Gebrauch der Waffe (wobei niemand ausser für den Beruf eine Waffe besitzen und auch nicht zuhause haben sollte) eben potentiell zu einer Katastrophe, beim Wurstbrot kann nichts passieren.

Ist eben so ähnlich wie die Geschwindigkeitsberenzung von 50 auf 30. Bei max 50 fahren immer noch einige 10kmh schneller und bei einem Unfall wird's schlimmer als "angeordnet"  .
Begrenzt man die Geschwindgkeit auf 30 und jemand fährt 10kmh schneller, dann fällt das ganze dennoch besser aus als bei 50kmh-Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung.
Daher, Waffenbesitz (bzw zumindest -aufbewahrung) als Hobby vollkommen verbieten und die Killerwerkzeuge zentral wegschliessen.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 22.03.2009 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss halt nur in mehr Köpfe hineinbekommen, dass Waffen eben kein Spielzeug sind und diese ganz besonders zu behandeln sind. Ob ich eine Pistole oder mein Wurstbrot auf dem Tisch vergesse, ist eben ein Unterschied. Im Fall der Fälle führt der Gebrauch der Waffe (wobei niemand ausser für den Beruf eine Waffe besitzen und auch nicht zuhause haben sollte) eben potentiell zu einer Katastrophe, beim Wurstbrot kann nichts passieren.
> 
> Ist eben so ähnlich wie die Geschwindigkeitsberenzung von 50 auf 30. Bei max 50 fahren immer noch einige 10kmh schneller und bei einem Unfall wird's schlimmer als "angeordnet"  .
> Begrenzt man die Geschwindgkeit auf 30 und jemand fährt 10kmh schneller, dann fällt das ganze dennoch besser aus als bei 50kmh-Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung.
> Daher, Waffenbesitz (bzw zumindest -aufbewahrung) als Hobby vollkommen verbieten und die Killerwerkzeuge zentral wegschliessen.



Deine Argumentation in allen Ehren, aber sie lässt sich dennoch einfach empirisch widerlegen.

In den USA, wo es sehr einfach ist, an Waffen zu kommen, und wo Gewalttaten, die mit Schusswaffen verübt werden, um ein Vielfaches höher, als z.B. in Deutschland sind, werden TROTZDEM nicht häufiger Amokläufe verübt, als dies in Deutschland der Fall ist - im Gegenteil, in der Relation zur Bevölkerung gesehen, ist Deutschland seit Winnenden weltweit "führend".

Daraus lässt sich schließen, dass Waffenverbote eben nichts bringen werden, gerade weil in Deutschland sowieso nur ein sehr kleiner Personenkreis, der sehr genau kontrolliert wird, überhaupt legal in den Besitz von scharfen Waffen gelangen kann (ansonsten wären z.B. Gewaltverbrechen ein Problem).

Waffenverbote lösen nicht das Problem "Amoklauf". Ein Amokläufer wird sich nicht davon abschrecken lassen, dass er keine Schusswaffe bekommt, sondern sich eine Alternative suchen.

Und wer z.B. mit einer Blankwaffe - oder Gott bewahre uns davor - mit einer Kettnsäge eine Schule betritt, dürfte ein ähnliches Massaker damit veranstalten, wie jetzt mit einer Pistole.


----------



## Boesor (22. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Spassbremse am 22.03.2009 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Argumentation in allen Ehren, aber sie lässt sich dennoch einfach empirisch widerlegen.
> 
> In den USA, wo es sehr einfach ist, an Waffen zu kommen, und wo Gewalttaten, die mit Schusswaffen verübt werden, um ein Vielfaches höher, als z.B. in Deutschland sind, werden TROTZDEM nicht häufiger Amokläufe verübt, als dies in Deutschland der Fall ist - im Gegenteil, in der Relation zur Bevölkerung gesehen, ist Deutschland seit Winnenden weltweit "führend".



  meinst du damit jetzt ganz speziell die Kategorie "Amokläufe an Schulen (Hochschulen ausgeschlossen)
Ich glaube eher nicht, dass man bei der geringen absoluten Anzahl da die Empirie ins Spiel bringen kann. 

Was "alle" Amokläufe angeht (wieder ne Definitionsfrage) ist denke ich in den USA noch einiges mehr zu finden.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Boesor am 22.03.2009 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> meinst du damit jetzt ganz speziell die Kategorie "Amokläufe an Schulen (Hochschulen ausgeschlossen)
> Ich glaube eher nicht, dass man bei der geringen absoluten Anzahl da die Empirie ins Spiel bringen kann.
> 
> Was "alle" Amokläufe angeht (wieder ne Definitionsfrage) ist denke ich in den USA noch einiges mehr zu finden.



Amokläufe an Schulen, auch Hochschulen, mit Tätern, die  zwischen 16 und 25 Jahre alt waren und bei denen Computerspiele/Gewaltvideos/Musik als möglicher Grund angegeben wurden.


----------



## Boesor (22. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Spassbremse am 22.03.2009 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Amokläufe an Schulen, auch Hochschulen, mit Tätern, die  zwischen 16 und 25 Jahre alt waren und bei denen Computerspiele/Gewaltvideos/Musik als möglicher Grund angegeben wurden.



Ziemlich enge Kategorie für eine große Aussage, findest du nicht?


----------



## Huskyboy (22. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Boesor am 21.03.2009 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> LWHAbaddon am 21.03.2009 19:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vergess nicht die summe der steuer anzugeben, die ist groß genug das sich das Finanzamt dafür interessiert


----------



## der-jan (22. März 2009)

*...*

polizisten haben gut reden, die bekommen ne waffe gestellt, haben keine ausgaben, wenn sie auf nen schießstand gegen - die bekommen den ganzen spaß gar bezahlt, was brauchen die computerspiele...  

es wundert mich aber wenn aussagen wie diese kommen


> Die Art und Weise der Tatausführung ähneln den virtuellen Vorbildern mitunter in frappierender Weise.


 Der Kerl kam rein, hat aus kurzer Distanz auf ruhig da sitzende Schüler geschossen, sowas ähnelt keinem gängigen Shooter, sowas ähnelt eher dem realen Schießen am Schießstand - aber kein Wort , daß man Schützenvereine und private Nutzung von Schießständen verbieten sollte...


----------



## Spassbremse (22. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Boesor am 22.03.2009 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 22.03.2009 15:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spielt doch keine Rolle, es geht doch nur darum, diejenigen Kritiker zu widerlegen, die Waffen + Computerspiele als URSACHE für derartige Amokläufe ansehen - reine Rhetorik meinerseits. 
 

Ich stehe nach wie vor zu meiner Meinung, dass ich sämtliche Handlungsreflexe für daneben halte; das Problem lässt sich meines Erachtens nun mal nicht mit Verboten lösen.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. März 2009)

*AW: x*

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/0,1518,614871,00.html

Schusswaffenverbote lösen das Problem nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (23. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Spassbremse am 23.03.2009 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Schusswaffenverbote lösen das Problem nicht.




diesem irrglauben erliegt wohl keiner, zumindest nicht ernsthaft.
dass aber schusswaffen aus einem "problem" eine tragödie machen _können_, da bin ich doch relativ sicher.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Bonkic am 23.03.2009 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 23.03.2009 10:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich stimme Dir insofern zu, dass ein ungeübter Schütze mit einer Schusswaffe mehr Schaden verursachen kann, als ein ungeübter Messer/Schwert/etc. - Kämpfer.

Dennoch spielt der "bodycount" doch keine Rolle! Es ist doch unerheblich, ob es bei einem Amoklauf 3, 10 oder 20 Tote gibt - jedes Opfer ist eines zuviel und traumatisiert das Umfeld genauso...

Verbote sind sinnlos.
Amokläufe müssen dadurch verhindert werden, dass der Täter gar nicht erst auf solche Ideen kommt, Stichwort: "gesellschaftliche Werte"; ahja, heute morgen gelesen:

http://www.spiegel.de/unispiegel/studium/0,1518,614264,00.html *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Bonkic (23. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Spassbremse am 23.03.2009 11:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Dennoch spielt der "bodycount" doch keine Rolle!



bei der ursachenforschung sollte der keine rolle spielen, das stimmt.
aber in der konkreten situation sehr wohl, natürlich.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Bonkic am 23.03.2009 11:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 23.03.2009 11:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deine Meinung in allen Ehren, aber ich weiß nicht, ich halte das nicht für zielführend.
Soll ich wirklich sagen: "Ahh, der Amokläufer mit der Machete hat zum Glück nur 3 Leute erwischt, während Tim K. mit seiner Beretta 16 Personen getötet hat?

Dann lässt sich dieses Argumenationsschema auch dahingehend ausweitend, dass man feststellt, "Oh, aber mit einer Pistole ist es doch viel schmerzloser als mit einer Machete!"

Nein, sorry, da lasse ich mich nicht überzeugen, es spielt vlt. bei einem Unfall eine Rolle, aber bei einem Amoklauf  - selbst wenn das einzige Opfer der Täter selbst ist - ist die Anzahl der Toten vernachlässigbar, denn Opfer sind in dem Fall *alle* Beteiligten.

Wenn man z.B. Erfurt weiter verfolgt hat, weiß man, dass die beteiligten Lehrer und Schüler bis heute teilweise zutiefst traumatisiert sind.


----------



## Bonkic (23. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Spassbremse am 23.03.2009 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 23.03.2009 11:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





entweder reden wir aneinander vorbei und merken es nicht, oder deine einstellung ist wirklich höchst merkwürdig.


----------



## SCUX (23. März 2009)

*AW: x*

ihr Linsen sortierende Erbsenspalter   
der eine meint das man ein einzelnes Leben nicht gegen viele Leben aufwiegen kann,
und der andere sagt halt das es rein gefühlsmäßig schlimmer ist wenn jemand 15 Leutz auf dem Gewissen hat....

so ist das wenn beide Recht haben, meine Herrn Moderatoren


----------



## Spassbremse (23. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Bonkic am 23.03.2009 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> entweder reden wir aneinander vorbei und merken es nicht, oder deine einstellung ist wirklich höchst merkwürdig.



...würde ich jetzt genauso polemisch reagieren, würde ich Dir unterstellen, dass Du anscheinend nicht in der Lage bist, meinen Ausführungen zu folgen... 

Aber noch einmal die Kurzfassung:

Es spielt keine Rolle, wieviele Tote es bei einem Amoklauf gibt, da jeder Tote/Verletzte, bereits einer zuviel ist. Ein Amoklauf wird dadurch nicht weniger schrecklich, nur weil es weniger Tote gegeben hat - jeder Amoklauf verursacht bei den Beteiligten schwere Traumata, die diese oft jahre- wenn nicht lebenslang verfolgen(vgl. dazu Studien zu traumatisierten Soldaten, Kriegskindern, etc. !): ein Bewaffneter dringt in einen vermeintlich sicheren, geschützten Bereich (Schule) ein, und schießt in Tötungsabsicht wild um sich. 

Und genau aus diesem Grund verstehe ich nicht, wie irgendjemand da ernsthaft über Schusswaffen und "Killerspiele" diskutieren kann, das führt doch am eigentlichen Problem VÖLLIG vorbei.

...und jetzt wüßte ich gerne von Dir, was Dir an meiner Einstellung "höchst merkwürdig" erscheint...


----------



## HanFred (23. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Spassbremse am 23.03.2009 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau aus diesem Grund verstehe ich nicht, wie irgendjemand da ernsthaft über Schusswaffen und "Killerspiele" diskutieren kann, das führt doch am eigentlichen Problem VÖLLIG vorbei.


sowieso.


----------



## Bonkic (23. März 2009)

*AW: x*



> Es spielt keine Rolle, wieviele Tote es bei einem Amoklauf gibt, da jeder Tote/Verletzte, bereits einer zuviel ist. Ein Amoklauf wird dadurch nicht weniger schrecklich, nur weil es weniger Tote gegeben hat - jeder Amoklauf verursacht bei den Beteiligten schwere Traumata, die diese oft jahre- wenn nicht lebenslang verfolgen(vgl. dazu Studien zu Kriegszeugen!): ein Bewaffneter dringt in einen vermeintlich sicheren, geschützten Bereich (Schule) ein, und schießt in Tötungsabsicht wild um sich.



jeder tote ist einer zu viel und leben kann man nur schwer gegen leben abwägen, da sind wir einer meinung.
trotzdem ist ein niedrigere opferanzahl, selbstredend, _vorzuziehen_- wenn man denn die wahl hätte und angesichts der vermutung, dass man "amok"taten ohnehin niemals vollständig verhindern können wird. 

auch solltest du vielleicht bedenken, dass die opferzahl bei 0 liegen könnte.
und diese wahrscheinlichkeit läge, wohl nicht nur meiner einschätzung nach, bei verwendung einer hieb- und stichwaffe nunmal weitaus höher, wenn auch nur wegen der geringeren "effektivität"!

an der stelle weiss ich wirklich nicht, was es da zu widersprechen gibt. 

dass das nix an der zugrundeliegenden problematik ändert, ist mir und den meisten anderen vermutlich, vollkommen klar- aber darüber "diskutieren" wir ja momentan auch nicht. 

am rande könnte man noch anmerken, dass die tötungshemmung beim verwenden einer fernwaffe -erwiesenermassen- massiv herabgesetzt ist.
aber das nur am rande. 



> Und genau aus diesem Grund verstehe ich nicht, wie irgendjemand da ernsthaft über Schusswaffen und "Killerspiele" diskutieren kann, das führt doch am eigentlichen Problem VÖLLIG vorbei.



auf die diskussion wollte ich, zumindest direkt, überhaupt keinen bezug nehmen.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Bonkic am 23.03.2009 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> an der stelle weiss ich wirklich nicht, was es da zu widersprechen gibt.
> 
> am rande könnte man noch anmerken, dass die tötungshemmung beim verwenden einer fernwaffe -erwiesenermassen- massiv herabgesetzt ist.
> aber das nur am rande.



Wo widerspreche ich denn? Ich kritisiere lediglich, dass eine Diskussion über das verwendete "Mordwerkzeug" extrem sinnlos ist...   :-o 

Das die "Tötungshemmung bei Verwenden einer Fernwaffe" herabgesetzt ist, trifft aber beim Phänomen Amoklauf genau nicht zu:
die Täter WOLLEN töten, da gibt's keine Hemmung. Drück' einem Amokläufer einen Knüppel in die Hand, und er wird versuchen, seine Opfer zu Tode zu prügeln...

Aber wie gesagt, das ist alles wenig zielführend.
Die Waffendiskussion ist ebenso sinnlos, wie die "Killerspiel"-Diskussion.
Hier wird versucht, über Nebenkriegsschauplätze die eigentlichen Ursachen  eines gesellschaftlichen Problems zu umschiffen...


----------



## Bonkic (23. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Spassbremse am 23.03.2009 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo widerspreche ich denn?



du behauptest doch die ganze zeit, dass die opferanzahl "egal" wäre und da bin ich doch -wie geschrieben- vollkommen anderer meinung.



> Ich kritisiere lediglich, dass eine Diskussion über das verwendete "Mordwerkzeug" extrem sinnlos ist...   :-o



ist eigentlich der gleiche punkt, wegen der veränderten effektivität.



> Das die "Tötungshemmung bei Verwenden einer Fernwaffe" herabgesetzt ist, trifft aber beim Phänomen Amoklauf genau nicht zu:
> die Täter WOLLEN töten, da gibt's keine Hemmung.



auch wenn ich den punkt nur am rande genannt habe.
wissen wir das mit sicherheit?
wäre -ganz konkret- tim k. auch mit einem küchenmesser "amok" gelaufen?
(hier müssten wir wohl doch auf das leidige thema amoklauf <----> school shooting eingehen)



> Drück' einem Amokläufer einen Knüppel in die Hand, und er wird versuchen, seine Opfer zu Tode zu prügeln...



wissen wir nicht und selbst wenn, jetzt sind wir wieder beim "bodycount"....



> Hier wird versucht, über Nebenkriegsschauplätze die eigentlichen Ursachen  eines gesellschaftlichen Problems zu umschiffen...



ich hab nie was anderes behauptet.


----------



## HanFred (23. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Spassbremse am 23.03.2009 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Das die "Tötungshemmung bei Verwenden einer Fernwaffe" herabgesetzt ist, trifft aber beim Phänomen Amoklauf genau nicht zu:
> die Täter WOLLEN töten, da gibt's keine Hemmung. Drück' einem Amokläufer einen Knüppel in die Hand, und er wird versuchen, seine Opfer zu Tode zu prügeln...


abgesehen davon, dass ich die diskussion über die verwendete waffe relativ sinnlos finde, bin ich dabei aber auch nicht so sicher. es ist einfach eine gewisse distanz da, wenn man jemanden "sauber" mit einer kugel erledigt, mit der machete oder dem knüppel sieht's etwas anders aus. ausserdem gibt's meistens tote, wenn schusswaffen im spiel sind, was bei angriffen mit messern etc. nicht der fall ist.
aber die diskussion ist trotzdem müssig, weil symptombekämpfung kaum zum gewünschten ziel führen wird, amokläufe in zukunft zu verhindern.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Bonkic am 23.03.2009 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> du behauptest doch die ganze zeit, dass die opferanzahl "egal" wäre und da bin ich doch -wie geschrieben- vollkommen anderer meinung.



Ja, okay, in dem Punkt sind wir anderer Ansicht. Für die überlebenden Opfer spielt es imho keine Rolle (weil Trauma), und den Getöteten dürfte es egal sein...



> auch wenn ich den punkt nur am rande genannt habe.
> wissen wir das mit sicherheit?
> wäre -ganz konkret- tim k. auch mit einem küchenmesser "amok" gelaufen?



Na Ansicht zahlreicher Psychologen schon. Ich finde nur grad auf die Schnelle keinen dazu verlinkbaren Artikel, sorry. Amokläufer planen anscheinend ihre Taten über viele Monate, wenn nicht Jahre. Wenn dann für sie der Zeitpunkt der Ausführung gekommen ist, und das geplante "Tötungsinstrument" nicht vorhanden ist, besteht wohl eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass improvisiert wird.

Das natürlich die herumliegende Schusswaffe des Vaters im Fall Tim K. die Tat begünstigt haben dürfte, steht wohl außer Frage.

Aber auch hier lag es weniger an der Waffe an sich, als am Fehlverhalten des Besitzers.


Und ja, noch einmal zu meiner persönlichen Motivation:

Ich spiele Egoshooter, und bin zudem Sportschütze.
Und natürlich nehme ich für beide Hobbies eine "Pro"-Position ein und wehre mich gegen Verbote, was ja wohl nachvollziehbar sein dürfte...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (23. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Spassbremse am 23.03.2009 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Waffendiskussion ist ebenso sinnlos, wie die "Killerspiel"-Diskussion.
> Hier wird versucht, über Nebenkriegsschauplätze die eigentlichen Ursachen  eines gesellschaftlichen Problems zu umschiffen...


So sehe ich das auch - du bringst es auf den Punkt.


----------



## Vordack (23. März 2009)

*AW:*

Die Welt wird nicht ärmer wenn es keine Killerspiele mehr gibt.

Find ich auch. Aber nur, da der Begriff Killerspiel ja ein Paradoxon ist da in keinem Spiel getötet wird, es werden ja nur Pixel.....

Besonders klasse finde ich daß so ein Statement von jemandem der wohl noch nie ein Spiel gespielt hat kommt.


----------



## Boesor (23. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Spassbremse am 23.03.2009 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 23.03.2009 12:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Ja klar, wenn ich tot bin ist es mir egal, aber ich glaube es ist nicht allzu forsch zu behaupten, dass die getöteten in der mehrzahl gerne weitergelebt hätten.
Und von den Angehörigen ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Boesor am 23.03.2009 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja klar, wenn ich tot bin ist es mir egal, aber ich glaube es ist nicht allzu forsch zu behaupten, dass die getöteten in der mehrzahl gerne weitergelebt hätten.
> Und von den Angehörigen ganz zu schweigen.



In dem Punkt besteht doch überhaupt kein Dissens, wie meine anderen Posts zeigen, oder hast Du das jetzt nur aus dem Zusammenhang heraus zitiert?

Es geht mir nur darum, dass ich es für ganz groben Käse halte, wenn man von einem schlimmen Amoklauf spricht, wenn es viele Tote gegeben hat, oder von einem "gottlob glimpflich ausgegangenen", wenn es nur eine Handvoll Opfer gab...

Ich verstehe nicht, warum manche hier versuchen, mir argumentativ einen Strick daraus zu drehen, wenn ich sage, es ist egal, ob es nur ein Opfer, oder viele gegeben hat - wenn ich gleichzeitig unterstreiche, dass bereits EIN Opfer EIN Opfer zuviel ist...? 

 :-o 

Nochmal die supersimple Fassung:

Amoklauf scheiße. Wird nicht weniger scheiße, wenn "nur" 3 Leute sterben, weil Küchenmesser eingesetzt wurde, als 300, weil Flak benutzt wurde...


----------



## Boesor (23. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Spassbremse am 23.03.2009 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Amoklauf scheiße. Wird nicht weniger scheiße, wenn "nur" 3 Leute sterben, weil Küchenmesser eingesetzt wurde, als 300, weil Flak benutzt wurde...



So hab ich dich auch verstanden.
Und ich glaube halt, dass abseits des moralisch philosophischen da doch ein recht praktischer Unterschied besteht.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Boesor am 23.03.2009 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich glaube halt, dass abseits des moralisch philosophischen da doch ein recht praktischer Unterschied besteht.



Wenn wir die moralisch-normative Ebene verlassen, könnte man ebenso gut argumentieren, dass der Tod von ein paar (hundert? tausend? Millionen?) Menschen völlig unbedeutend ist, da das Überleben der Menschheit mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht daran geknüpft ist.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man in jedem Fall bei solchen Themen eine quantitative Argumentation vermeiden sollte.


----------



## Bonkic (23. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Boesor am 23.03.2009 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 23.03.2009 17:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




na gottseidank, ich dachte schon _ich_ wär komisch.   

eine frage noch an _spassi_, hoffentlich ohne das ganze zu sehr ins lächerliche zu ziehen:

wenn die opferzahl doch ohnehin egal ist, wieso versucht dann die polizei überhaupt den täter ausser gefecht zu setzen?
kostet doch nur geld.
lassen wir dem "amok"läufer doch solange freie hand, bis er keine lust mehr hat oder ihm die munition ausgeht. 

(ehrlich gesagt hoffe ich immer noch, dass wir aneinander vorbeireden).


----------



## Spassbremse (23. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Bonkic am 23.03.2009 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> na gottseidank, ich dachte schon _ich_ wär komisch.
> 
> eine frage noch an _spassi_, hoffentlich ohne das ganze zu sehr ins lächerliche zu ziehen:
> 
> ...



Okay, mit dem Post beweist Du leider, dass Du mich überhaupt nicht verstanden hast.
Die Opferanzahl ist NICHT egal, nur ist es schon ab EINEM Opfer zuviel. 

Ich versuche es jetzt so: ein Opfer = unendlich viele Opfer.
Kannst Du mir jetzt folgen?

Es ist, wie gesagt, in meinen Augen fast pervers, zu argumentieren, wenn einer nur ein Messer gehabt hätte, hätte er vielleicht nur eine Handvoll Leute erwischt.

So eine quantitative Argumentation ist zutiefst unmoralisch...

Amokläufe müssen bereits gestoppt werden, bevor es überhaupt irgendein Opfer - und sei es der Täter selbst - gibt.

Und dazu, ich wiederhole mich gerne noch einmal, nützen alle Verbote und Vorschriften nichts, sondern nur ein konsequentes Umdenken innerhalb der Gesellschaft.


----------



## Boesor (23. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Spassbremse am 23.03.2009 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 23.03.2009 17:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es tut mir leid und das ist echt nicht böse gemeint, aber ich verstehe echt deine Gedanken zu deinem Thema nicht.
Ein Toter mehr oder weniger? 10 Tote mehr oder weniger? Alles egal, weil es (aus irgendeinem grunde) "verboten" ist, quantitativ zu denken?
Was die Schuld des täters angeht hast du ja recht, aber was die Sicht der Opfer betrifft, nunja, da verstehe ich dich dann wie gesagt kein Stück mehr.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Boesor am 23.03.2009 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Es tut mir leid und das ist echt nicht böse gemeint, aber ich verstehe echt deine Gedanken zu deinem Thema nicht.
> Ein Toter mehr oder weniger? 10 Tote mehr oder weniger? Alles egal, weil es (aus irgendeinem grunde) "verboten" ist, quantitativ zu denken?
> Was die Schuld des täters angeht hast du ja recht, aber was die Sicht der Opfer betrifft, nunja, da verstehe ich dich dann wie gesagt kein Stück mehr.



Und ich verstehe nicht, dass ich mich offensichtlich nicht verständlich ausdrücken kann, so dass Du und Bonkic mir folgen könnt.   

Ich fasse es jetzt ein letztes Mal zusammen:

Würde man wirklich effektiv alle Schusswaffen verbieten, würden Amokläufer improvisieren und sich eine andere Waffe als Ersatz suchen. 
Soweit, so klar.

Eine andere Waffe, die ggf. weniger "effizient" ist als eine Schusswaffe, verursacht  weniger "Schäden", sprich Tote. Argumentiert man nun rein quantitativ, sind kleinere Opferzahlen natürlich größeren vorzuziehen.

Aber ist das wirklich ein Ansatz, den man verfolgen darf? Das Problem wird doch dadurch nicht besser, wenn weniger Menschen sterben!

Eine "Hey, zum Glück gab's nur x Tote." -Aussage ist vielleicht bei Naturkatastrophen, oder Unfällen okay, aber bei einem Verbrechen, dass man theoretisch verhindern kann, mehr als nur zynisch...


----------



## Boesor (23. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Spassbremse am 23.03.2009 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich verstehe nicht, dass ich mich offensichtlich nicht verständlich ausdrücken kann, so dass Du und Bonkic mir folgen könnt.



Ist irgendwie unbefriedigend, da hast du Recht.
Naja, ich fürchte, da werden wir auch nicht zueinander kommen.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. März 2009)

*AW: x*



			
				Boesor am 23.03.2009 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 23.03.2009 18:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe auch, ehrlich gesagt, euren Standpunkt nicht...
was für eine Position hast Du z.B.?

Außer, dass ihr meine Position - warum auch immer - kritisiert, erkenne ich bei euch eigentlich keine klare Aussage. 

Ich verstehe auch nicht, wie Bonkic tatsächlich auf die - sorry- absurde Idee kommt, dass mir hundert Tote egal sind, wo ich doch die ganze Zeit darauf beharre, dass mir bereits ein Toter zuviel ist... 
 

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass wir bei diesem Thema nur irgendwie massiv aneinander vorbei geredet haben und letztlich doch alle der gleichen Meinung sind...


----------

